# That Veronica Mars...she's pretty hot.



## mmilton80

I really dig Veronica Mars. She's pretty hot, spunky, and oh so good looking; plus she's smart and witty. The ideal package.


----------



## jsmeeker

yup. She sure is all that.


----------



## mmilton80

jsmeeker said:


> yup. She sure is all that.


I'll raise that a bag of chips.


----------



## getbak

...and Kristen Bell is actually 25, so it's okay to think of her as "hot, spunky, and oh so good looking" without feeling like (too much of) a dirty old man.


----------



## alpacaboy

see Reefer Madness - now out on dvd.









And from the Emmys - bless her little midriff.


----------



## mwhip

You back away!!!! KB has been my secret girlfriend since day 1. Just look how happy we are:


----------



## mmilton80

mwhip said:


> You back away!!!! KB has been my secret girlfriend since day 1. Just look how happy we are:


Holy shnockers! Where did u meet her?


----------



## mwhip

mmilton80 said:


> Holy shnockers! Where did u meet her?


I was the dirty old man who showed up to the "meet the cast of Veronica Mars" event in Dallas.


----------



## mmilton80

You're my hero.


----------



## bicker

But you blocked her light! Thirty lashes!


----------



## mmilton80

She really is so dreamy.


----------



## mwhip

mmilton80 said:


> You're my hero.


Get in line

I can't get it to jump to the exact post but it's about half way down and links to a larger photo.


----------



## Magnolia88

Kristen Bell is stunning, there's no doubt about that. Wow.

But as a straight female, I love her more for her extraordinary talent more than her looks. She's an amazingly gifted actress. And she can sing, too! I love her in _Veronica Mars_, but she's got a huge career ahead of her. She was memorable in _Deadwood_, great in a small role in _Spartan_ (which I otherwise hated) and she was fantastic in _Gracie's Choice_, a Lifetime movie that I never would have watched if it weren't for her, but it was actually pretty good if only because she elevates the material.


----------



## mwhip

Magnolia88 said:


> Kristen Bell is stunning, there's no doubt about that. Wow.


WOW

I have not seen that before.   

I'll be in my bunk


----------



## rkester

Pretty girl. But dont really like the show. I think there is something wrong with me.


----------



## Magnolia88

Like I said, *WOW.* 

That's from a recent photoshoot for _Giant_ magazine. But wait, there's more. The new _Giant_ photos are at the bottom.



rkester said:


> Pretty girl. But dont really like the show. I think there is something wrong with me.


Have you rented the season one DVD and started from the beginning? The Pilot sets up a lot of complicated backstory and I think VM is hard to get into midstream, but it is well worth the effort. I think it's one of my favorite shows of all time. Seriously. I had a couple of friends who tried an episode here and there and couldn't get into it, but once I loaned them my DVDs and they saw the first few eps, they were totally hooked.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

Yeah, but what will she look like in a hundred years?


----------



## rkester

I havent done that. I keep hearing peple talking aboot how good it is. Need to check it out. I have no way to rent anything, I owe all the rental places here locally money and I dont do netflicks or anything like that.

The S1 set is $45, a little more than id spend on a show i know llittle aboot and may not like. Any suggestions?


----------



## Magnolia88

rkester said:


> The S1 set is $45, a little more than id spend on a show i know llittle aboot and may not like. Any suggestions?


I would suggest getting a trial membership at Netflix and renting the first _Veronica Mars_ DVD asap during the trial period. But if you don't want to do that . . . I tried sending you a private message but it bounced back b/c your inbox is full.

If you like shows like _Buffy_, _Alias_, and _Gilmore Girls_, then VM is probably something you would enjoy. Maybe _Twin Peaks_, for the murder mystery and dark tone. If you hate all those shows, then VM may not be for you. But Kristen Bell is a superstar. She alone makes the show great.

And don't just take my word for it -- _Veronica Mars_ made every Top 10 list this year: _TV Guide_, _Entertainment Weekly_, _Time_ magazine, the American Film Institute, _USA Today_, MSNBC, the _Chicago Tribune_, the _Phila. Inquirer_, _the Village Voice_, _the Boston Phoenix_, and just about every other list I've seen b/c I lost count. VM and _Lost_ seem to be the only consensus picks on every major critic's list, at least the ones I've seen.


----------



## rkester

I don't like alias, but I never got into it either because it was on when stuff I watched was on other channels. Dont like gilmore girls alot, dont like buffy.

I do however love Lost, Everwood, etc.

If Im not mistaken my brother has a sub to blockbuster mayeb they will have it and he will get the 1st disc for me to check out... need ot ask him i guess


----------



## whoknows55

It is an amazing show. You should watch it.


----------



## rkester

I was kinda hoping to get into it recently since I have an HDTV now and can watch in HD. but until Im caught up at least partly it doesnt make sense and i hvae no clue who is who.

I need to have a year to do nothing but watch older shows I missed and catch up!


----------



## cherry ghost

mwhip said:


> I'll be in my bunk


Nice


----------



## mmilton80

Magnolia88 said:


> Kristen Bell is stunning, there's no doubt about that. Wow.
> 
> ]


humina humina humina.

I'm considering a marriage proposal....something nonstalker-like.


----------



## tem

I've been totally meaning to start watching but in the rerun last night they said who the killer was in season one . should I even bother ??


----------



## mwhip

tem said:


> I've been totally meaning to start watching but in the rerun last night they said who the killer was in season one . should I even bother ??


Definitely. There are alternate story lines in each episode with her working on other stuff. Plus the writing and acting are great.


----------



## cmontyburns

For anyone reading this thread (yeah, I only clicked into it for the discussion, too...) who is among those asking themselves whether they should be watching Veronica Mars, let me add another vote for yes, absolutely, starting yesterday. The series is not perfect, but it is astonishingly good: suspenseful, intelligent, emotional, funny -- it pushes almost every button, and pushes 'em good.


----------



## Magnolia88

tem said:


> I've been totally meaning to start watching but in the rerun last night they said who the killer was in season one . should I even bother ??


Another emphatic *YES* vote.

The problem with tuning into any episode from the current (second) season is that Lilly's killer is revealed in almost _every_ episode. It's sort of an important plot point to everything that is going on now.

But even if you are spoiled for the "whodunit" aspect of season one, it's a wonderful show anyway and very much worth the effort. The writing and acting are top notch and I love rewatching my favorite S1 episodes even though I know how everything turns out in the end. I would get my hands on the S1 DVD asap and get caught up before I would watch season two.

Plus, I don't think you can appreciate what is going on very much in season two if you haven't seen season one. The plot and relationships are complicated and everything the characters went through in season one affects what is going on now.


----------



## Attack

I own two copies of the Veronica Mars Season 1 box set for just this reason. PM me if your interested in a box set loan.


----------



## JimSpence

Check out her photos on the IMDB.com web site.
http://imdb.com/name/nm0068338/photogallery


----------



## mmilton80

whoa


----------



## Magnolia88

More praise for Veronica in a review of the season one DVD set.



> Bell. The Best. Easily the best actress to come out of TV in, like, forever.


Yes. I don't think I've ever loved any actress on TV this much. I thought Jennifer Garner was good the first season of _Alias_, but Kristen Bell shows even more range as Veronica, because Sydney Bristow was never much with the comic timing. Then again, Veronica can't kick anyone's ass in the physical sense. She's more about the cutting remarks.

And apparently, you guys think she's cute.


----------



## MattBeckwith

She's able to deliver those snappy, rapid-fire, intelligent lines. I think she must be pretty smart to be able to do that. And intelligence is more stimulating than any physical quality, in my opinion. I wouldn't kick her out of... the library.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

MattBeckwith said:


> She's able to deliver those snappy, rapid-fire, intelligent lines. I think she must be pretty smart to be able to do that. And intelligence is more stimulating than any physical quality, in my opinion. I wouldn't kick her out of... the library.


Maybe, but maybe not. I know that Amanda Tapping can rattle off the science-speak like she was born to it when it's scripted, but in interviews, she comes across as kind of a ditz.


----------



## Magnolia88

I don't know about Amanda Tapping, but there is no doubt that Kristen Bell is pretty darn smart. She brings so much nuance and depth to even the most inconsequential lines, and it's not just that she's good with the rapid fire comebacks and the comic timing, although she's superb at that too.

Plus, she did study drama at NYU's Tisch School of the Performing Arts and her first major role was in _The Crucible_ on Broadway alongside Liam Neeson and Laura Linney (and taking that role is the reason she didn't actually graduate from NYU). KB is no dummy.

She can come across as a little "ditzy" in some talk show interviews, but that's what is expected of young actresses on talk shows. The producers want them to talk about stupid crap that makes them seem "fun and flirty" not serious and introspective. I saw KB on _Punk'd_ and she gave the guy so much attitude she seemed very Veronicaish. She was hilarious.


----------



## bryan314

rkester said:


> Pretty girl. But dont really like the show. I think there is something wrong with me.


Yes, you must have Dain Bramage. Go see a doctor. Great show.


----------



## mmilton80

bryan314 said:


> Yes, you must have Dain Bramage. Go see a doctor. Great show.


hehehe Brian with a Y gets angry


----------



## aadam101

I met Kristen Bell and the rest of the cast too. They did an appearance last April. I was SOOOOO disappointed in her.

I already posted this story but I will repeat it.

They all showed up about half an hour late. I wasn't upset about that. However, they all walked in together and the rest of the cast was smiling and waving at the crowd. Kristen was talking on her cell phone with her down. Then they all got to the table and the rest of the cast was greeting people and hugging them and taking pictures etc. Kristen howver, was too busy text messaging someone and getting up and talking to some guy (bf?) and showing him the text messages. 

I just felt that there was no reason why she couldn't have spent two hours of her time greeting fans since that is what she was there to do. The rest of the cast was awesome. I did get to talk to her and she was very nice. I wish I had a pic but I had a camera problem.


----------



## murgatroyd

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Maybe, but maybe not. I know that Amanda Tapping can rattle off the science-speak like she was born to it when it's scripted, but in interviews, she comes across as kind of a ditz.


Amanda has said in interviews that she was something of a nerd in high school. So she can effortlessly flow from science geek to ditz and back again. 

Jan


----------



## mwhip

aadam101, sorry you had a bag experience mine could not have been better.

They all arrived on time and everyone was very nice and cordial. While Kristen Bell and Enrico were waiting on fans to come to them they seemed to be having a very good time making each other laugh. I ended up behind 5 girls that were very happy to see Percy Dags III and that made a stop down for me to chat with Jason Dohring for about 5 minutes. He was so cool and was asking a lot of questions about Dallas. He kept saying how he wanted to stay and see Styx play that night but he had to get back to LA. Kristen was very nice and had a big smile and was thanking everyone for taking time out to come see them and watching and supporting the show. I told her thanks and asked her to pass along the same to Rob Thomas.


----------



## mwhip

You can also watch trailer for her next movie over at MSN.

http://movies.msn.com/movies/movie.aspx?m=584826

There is a scene in the trailer that makes me very excited to see the movie.


----------



## aadam101

I still love Kristen and the show but I wish the experience had bee a little better.

I really wish this show would find a bigger audience. The whole time we standing in line (it was in a mall) people kept walking by and asking why we standing in line. When we said "Veronica Mars" about 90% of them responded with "Who's that?" They were still a few hundred people and I did get the entire casts autographs


----------



## jasoncarr

mmilton80 said:


> I really dig Veronica Mars. She's pretty hot, spunky, and oh so good looking; plus she's smart and witty. The ideal package.


She is delicious.

I like the show, but I don't know if it's strong enough for me to watch if that lovely creature wasn't on it.

jc,
crushing like a schoolboy


----------



## bryan314

aadam101 said:


> I really wish this show would find a bigger audience.


Well around here, the easiest way would be for there to be an actual upn station.  There is nothing close by to pick up on the antenna and the cable company wont carry it. :down: This, of course, is the same cable company that tells me they'll have broadband internet in '3 months' _for the last 6 years._ I have to have a friend tape it and send it to me. The things we fans will do.


----------



## Jesda

Google "Kristen Bell Giant Magazine" -- Awesome photo shoot. Great actress.


----------



## whitson77

I need to watch Reefer Madness. I heard it was pretty good in a spoofy way.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

whitson77 said:


> I need to watch Reefer Madness. I heard it was pretty good in a spoofy way.


Heh. I just ordered it. Based on the links from this thread.

So it's NOT all about the pictures! Really, it's not!


----------



## JimSpence

I still have it on my T60.

This may be a good time to review it.


----------



## uncdrew

mwhip said:


> Get in line
> 
> I can't get it to jump to the exact post but it's about half way down and links to a larger photo.




Still. My. Hero.


----------



## aadam101

bryan314 said:


> Well around here, the easiest way would be for there to be an actual upn station.  There is nothing close by to pick up on the antenna and the cable company wont carry it. :down: This, of course, is the same cable company that tells me they'll have broadband internet in '3 months' _for the last 6 years._ I have to have a friend tape it and send it to me. The things we fans will do.


My GOD!!! Where do u live?


----------



## etsolow

I just finished downloading and watching the first season... it was fantastic!

Perhaps someone can clarify one thing for me?



Spoiler



Was VM faking the whole relationship with Logan? At first I thought so, but then later I wasn't so sure...?


----------



## cmontyburns

etsolow said:


> Perhaps someone can clarify one thing for me?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Was VM faking the whole relationship with Logan? At first I thought so, but then later I wasn't so sure...?


Oh no, it was the real deal. Now start watching from the beginning this season, and you'll see where it goes (went).


----------



## etsolow

cmontyburns said:


> Now start watching from the beginning this season...


As you command...


----------



## bryan314

aadam101 said:


> My GOD!!! Where do u live?


Well, there's lots of amish around (not kidding).


----------



## JimSpence

bryan314 said:


> Well, there's lots of amish around (not kidding).


Do your Amish brethren know you have a computer.


----------



## 5thcrewman

JimSpence said:


> Do your Amish brethren know you have a computer.


Do they know he has a zipper? Isn't he always, "I'll be in my bunk <unzip>?"


----------



## Magnolia88

etsolow said:


> I just finished downloading and watching the first season... it was fantastic!
> 
> Perhaps someone can clarify one thing for me?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Was VM faking the whole relationship with Logan? At first I thought so, but then later I wasn't so sure...?


*cmontyburns* answered this already (_:sniff:_), but I'm curious what would make you think that in the first place. I can't imagine what would lead someone to that conclusion.


----------



## Rkkeller

I love Veronica Mars and think she is totally hot BUT when Charmisa Carpenter walked out on the last show dressed to kill, it was an eye opener. Tall and buxom compared to short and petite.


Rich


----------



## cmontyburns

Magnolia88 said:


> *cmontyburns* answered this already (_:sniff:_)...


Sorry, Magnolia! Fear not, you are under no danger of being unseated as la suprema VM expert here... just think of me as the blind squirrel.


----------



## Magnolia88

I meant "sniff" meaning that I'm upset about the word "went" in your answer . . . if that makes any sense. I'm upset about what happened with V/L on the show -- not that you answered the question.

And I'm not a VM expert, just a huge fan of Kristen Bell and the show (although making multiple DVDs to hook my friends probably has made me into somewhat of an "expert" as a side effect).


----------



## etsolow

Magnolia88 said:


> ...what would make you think that in the first place. I can't imagine what would lead someone to that conclusion.


I don't know if I need spoilers, but just in case...


Spoiler



Just because it happened so suddenly, with no warning -- and isn't he evil, 'n stuff?? Oh, and when she was confessing to her deputy-boyfriend she said something about making out with someone she "hated". I guess I just didn't pick up on their chemistry, or something!


----------



## Magnolia88

Ah, okay, I get it now. (Although I saw warnings fairly early on, I get that not everybody saw them. They were subtle, like many of the emotional undercurrents on VM.)



Spoiler



Imho, when she told Leo she "hated" Logan, it was mainly past tense at that point and she was trying to explain why she was a "trainwreck" and he was better off without her. But the fact that she dumped sweet Leo, who she liked a lot, told me that she really had the hots for Logan in a big way because if she was following her head instead of her heart, she'd have stuck with Leo. She knew Logan was bad news, but she couldn't help herself.



Only using spoiler tags for those who have not had the good fortune to see all of season one of VM yet. _And what are you waiting for? See Kristen Bell in a short skirt! Lots of them! And a bikini!_


----------



## hereafter

Magnolia88 said:


> _And what are you waiting for? See Kristen Bell in a short skirt! Lots of them! And a bikini!_


And, for some reason, she has new breasts this season. Not sure why she got them, but I chuckled when:



Spoiler



she went on TV to investigate the psychic, after telling Wallace's "girlfriend" about using the breast-enhancement cream, while her breasts were clearly bigger this season than last. It doesn't work for me when other characters on the show are making "flat-chested" jokes at her expense when clearly, she's no longer flat-chested.



Oh well, still a great show and she's still damned attractive.


----------



## etsolow

hereafter said:


> And, for some reason, she has new breasts this season.


Hmm, now I'm looking forward to season 2 even more.


----------



## Magnolia88

It's called a padded push-up bra. Maybe Kristen is getting self-conscious about all the "Veronica is flat-chested" jokes?



Spoiler



In addition to the psychic incident, there was another comment by that dude from the fightin Fitzpatricks. He said something about Veronica not needing plastic surgery, "well, aside from the obvious," as he looked at her chest. Evil Madison Sinclair also made fun of her chest at the slumber party at Gia's house, and of course there was the classic "Flat? Just as God made me," from season one.



Veronica is so pretty and smart and generally self-assured, I think it's the only thing they can think of to have people make fun of her about. She's regularly getting insulted by people, so the writers have to come up with something more than "your car is crappy" and "you're poor." (But I agree that it's funny that the jokes are more frequent this year, even though her boobs appear bigger than last year.)


----------



## aadam101

Honestly, since I have seen her in person her boobs are much bigger than they look on TV, I was very surprised!


----------



## mwhip

aadam101 said:


> Honestly, since I have seen her in person her boobs are much bigger than they look on TV, I was very surprised!


They are the perfect size for a girl who is 5'1" and weighs about 90 lbs.

Seriously I was taken aback with how tiny she is. I would have guessed her to be at least 5'5".


----------



## mwhip

Thought everyone would like to know I got new wallpaper:


----------



## rkester

I'm on the last disc of S1 (thanks magnolia). But Ive not seen any of the new season. I hope its good.

I like her, shes pretty.


----------



## cmontyburns

rkester said:


> I'm on the last disc of S1 (thanks magnolia). But Ive not seen any of the new season. I hope its good..


Even better than S1 so far. The first season, once it hit midpoint or so, built momentum like a freight train towards its conclusion. But I thought the first half (well, maybe third), while the show was still new and trying to find its footing a little, was a bit uneven. Not so in season two -- almost every episode has been quite strong, sometimes astonishingly so.


----------



## Magnolia88

I finally got to meet Kristen last weekend at the _Veronica Mars_ screening in Austin, and she didn't disappoint. Smart, funny, incredibly kind and all-around great gal. And even more stunning in person than she is onscreen, if you can believe that. Yes, the girl is hot.

I got to talk to her for a few minutes about a few different topics and we were talking about some of her past work when Rob Thomas interrupted our conversation to say that you couldn't talk about Kristen's work without mentioning _Pootie Tang_. I get the impression he kids her a lot about that movie being on her resume (which she's apparently in for only a few seconds) and she's a good sport about it. She said, of course, no matter what I do, there will always be _Pootie Tang_.


----------



## mwhip

Magnolia88 said:


> I finally got to meet Kristen last weekend at the _Veronica Mars_ screening in Austin, and she didn't disappoint. Smart, funny, incredibly kind and all-around great gal. And even more stunning in person than she is onscreen, if you can believe that. Yes, the girl is hot.
> 
> I got to talk to her for a few minutes about a few different topics and we were talking about some of her past work when Rob Thomas interrupted our conversation to say that you couldn't talk about Kristen's work without mentioning _Pootie Tang_. I get the impression he kids her a lot about that movie being on her resume (which she's apparently in for only a few seconds) and she's a good sport about it. She said, of course, no matter what I do, there will always be _Pootie Tang_.


OK why in the world did I not know about this? She was in my freaking state? 3 hours away from me? Now I am just mad.


----------



## Magnolia88

mwhip said:


> OK why in the world did I not know about this? She was in my freaking state? 3 hours away from me? Now I am just mad.


Sorry. 

She was in Austin for the whole weekend doing all sorts of VM-related stuff. The VM screening was at the Alamo Drafthouse and it was held on two nights. See photos here.

If you're a VM fan, I wrote a recap in two parts, with links to more photos. (If you're not a VM fan it will be very boring and will probably make no sense.)

Rob Thomas did most of the talking at the screening and Q&A, but Kristen got pretty chatty at a couple of points. Then she talked to fans and signed autographs for what seemed like hours.


----------



## uncdrew

mwhip said:


> You back away!!!! KB has been my secret girlfriend since day 1. Just look how happy we are:


My hero.


----------



## mwhip

uncdrew said:


> My hero.


You need to read mgnolia's stuff above, I think you will have a new hero. I do.

BTW - Magnolia where are you in those pics? You should have an avatar. Becuase one I don't know if you are male or female. If you are male we can lust after KB together. If you are female we can still lust it will just be ultra hot.


----------



## Magnolia88

mwhip said:


> You need to read mgnolia's stuff above, I think you will have a new hero. I do.
> 
> BTW - Magnolia where are you in those pics? You should have an avatar. Becuase one I don't know if you are male or female. If you are male we can lust after KB together. If you are female we can still lust it will just be ultra hot.


Heh. I don't post photos of myself on the internet. But I do have some fabulous photos of Kristen, some with myself. My friend I was with took lots of photos and you can see my hand. (In the closeup photo of Kristen, I am standing _right there_, next to the photographer. KB and I had quite a nice chat, and I was taking my time moving on to the boys.)

And I'm female and straight. And yes, I have a total girl crush on KB and I'm not afraid to admit it. She's adorable.  But it's her performance as Veronica that I love most (although she's fantastic in everything she's ever done, something I took the opportunity to tell her in person, which led to the _Pootie Tang_ comment).


----------



## DreadPirateRob

mwhip said:


> BTW - Magnolia where are you in those pics? You should have an avatar. Becuase one I don't know if you are male or female. If you are male we can lust after KB together. If you are female we can still lust it will just be ultra hot.




You need to read a little closer. Magnolia has said in the past that she's a female i the 18-24 demo, and that her lusting after KB is purely platonic.

Not that there's anything wrong with that, of course.

Agreed, though, about the need for an avatar.

ETA: or, what Magnolia herself just said... (damn slow typing)


----------



## Magnolia88

I never said anything about being under 24. I wish. No, I'm older than Kristen by a few years but not by so much that I can't imagine us as gal pals, hanging out and shopping and stuff. 

She's really an amazing talent. I had a girl crush on Kate Winslet once, but I've never liked a TV actress this much. (Okay, I thought Jennifer Garner kicked ass the first season of _Alias_, but that ended when she dumped cutie-pie Scott Foley).

Kristen's intelligence is obvious in her performance but she was both smart and hilarious in person. It was especially funny when she called her boyfriend Kevin an a-hole very loudly in front of a crowd of 200 or so people. Heh.


----------



## cmontyburns

mwhip said:


> OK why in the world did I not know about this? She was in my freaking state? 3 hours away from me? Now I am just mad.


Imagine how I feel! I'm under two hours away. I had no idea! It was my big chance to steal her away from you, too.


----------



## mwhip

Thanks for the blog and link to photos magnolia. :up: :up: :up: 


Did you get a chance to talk to Jason Dohring?


----------



## Magnolia88

mwhip said:


> Thanks for the blog and link to photos magnolia. :up: :up: :up:
> 
> Did you get a chance to talk to Jason Dohring?


Yes, I did, and he was lovely. 

But in all honesty, the people I most wanted to meet were Rob Thomas and Kristen Bell and they were both great. Very down-to-earth, funny, friendly, approachable and very appreciative of the fan support for VM.

Rob Thomas has known a lot of ups and downs in showbiz (check out his site for hilarous recaps of his failures), and it's obvious he is enjoying having a show that people watch and love, however few in number they may be.


----------



## mwhip

I was asking because when I met the cast the people in front of me (girls) were very excited to see Percy and there was like 5 of them. So the line stalled and I got to talk to Jason for a couple minutes. I would have been happier if it would have stalled in front of Kristen but no luck. I found Jason to be really cool and very nice. Just kind of shocking because at that point all you saw was him being an a-hole. And I know it's acting but when it is the only impression you have of someone you tend to form an opinion. But Jason and I talked for a couple minutes and he was asking all kinds of questions about Dallas and he wanted to stay because Styx was in town but he had to get home.


----------



## rkester

I'm sad. Last night, I popped in the last disc for S1, and found that it only had 2 episodes on it. And I devoured them quickly. 

Need a season 2 box now.


----------



## Magnolia88

mwhip said:


> I found Jason to be really cool and very nice. Just kind of shocking because at that point all you saw was him being an a-hole. And I know it's acting but when it is the only impression you have of someone you tend to form an opinion.


Jason is so completely _unlike_ Logan that it makes me appreciate his acting talent that much more. He's more reserved than Kristen, but also down-to-earth and obviously enjoys talking about acting and his work on VM. He talked a bit about developing the character of Logan and finding the right notes to play at the audition. But even though he's smart, he's also very much a Socal kid, and his speech patterns are similar to Logan's: lots of "dudes" and "rads." And words that can't be repeated here. 

Kristen has more in common with Veronica than Jason does Logan, but she's much nicer and friendlier than V of course.  She also comes across in person as being much older than Jason. She's very mature and poised beyond her years, and he seems like a young kid barely out of high school. I think it's the difference in their experience level: she studied theater at NYU and has been on Broadway with Liam Neeson and Laura Linney, and for Jason, VM is the first big acting thing he's ever done.

I think he's a little in awe of her, honestly. He obviously has huge admiration for her and gushed about her quite a bit. (Then again, everyone gushes about her, because how can you not?)


----------



## mwhip

I was thinking about the Marsathon last night and what I would have asked if there. The one thing I kept coming back to was 'Spartan'. I am huge Mamet fan and would probably have beat her down about working with him. Also I would have found a way to get some questions in about David Milch and working on 'Deadwood'.


----------



## Fish Man

whitson77 said:


> I need to watch Reefer Madness. I heard it was pretty good in a spoofy way.


I find the _original_ a lot funnier and more enjoyable.

It is so over-the-top ludicrous and *unintentionally* funny that it is really a scream!

I saw the new "musical" version with Kristen Bell. While I enjoyed her performance in it, the musical appeared to be trying too hard to be funny, ironic, dark, morbid, and gross.

IOW, its humor seemed "forced".

I didn't like it (other than an opportunity to see Kristen Bell in one more thing).


----------



## mwhip

Anyone see the trailer to her new movie Pulse during VM last night?

It actually looks really good.

Trailer


----------



## mwhip

I got good news!!!!


----------



## TomK

Still hot too!


----------



## tem

I'll be in my bunk.

/obligatory


----------



## mrcoaster

Looks like I'll have to go magazine shopping soon.


----------



## rkester

This stinks. I finished S1 and have not seen any of S2 and I wanna but I cant start now its too far into the season. I need the box set OR for UPN to reshow it on the HD channel all in a row soon. Argh!

Shes pretty.


----------



## Attack

mwhip said:


> I got good news!!!!


It's a double victory for me. Since I'm going to get the FSU Cowgirls to sign it.


----------



## mwhip

Attack said:


> It's a double victory for me. Since I'm going to get the FSU Cowgirls to sign it.


That might be the link of the year so far.


----------



## cheesesteak

Veronica Mars sure is hot. She's also a liar, a thief, and a few other bad things. I couldn't date a woman like her for long. She opens her mouth and the truth doesn't always come out.


----------



## Kevdog

cheesesteak said:


> Veronica Mars sure is hot. She's also a liar, a thief, and a few other bad things. I couldn't date a woman like her for long. She opens her mouth and the truth doesn't always come out.


But she uses her powers for good and not for evil...


----------



## Magnolia88

cheesesteak said:


> Veronica Mars sure is hot. She's also a liar, a thief, and a few other bad things. I couldn't date a woman like her for long. She opens her mouth and the truth doesn't always come out.


Veronica is a badass who doesn't always "play nice" but she's always serving a greater good, or at least thinks she is. Just like most of the great fictional anti-heroes. Heck, Jack Bauer tortures people and Jack Bristow shoots someone between the eyes and the audience cheers. But Veronica plants a bug to get information and it's all, "ooh, she's not very nice, is she?"

VM is a _detective show_. Weren't Magnum and Rockford always breaking into places and going undercover (_i.e._, lying) and doing other bad stuff? Isn't that what private eyes on TV always do? Dave and Maddie lied to people every week to get information.

But back to the topic at hand . . . Kristen looks stunning on her _Maxim_ cover. That's quite a coup for her and I think it can only serve as great, um, _exposure_.  If it sells some tickets to _Pulse_ and maybe brings in a few new viewers to VM, then that's even better.


----------



## cmontyburns

mwhip said:


> I got good news!!!!


Sigh. On the one hand I wish she hadn't done it. But on the other... hubba hubba!


----------



## mmilton80

Whoa....flipping amazing. She's like, wickedly hot.


----------



## Sirius Black

Anyone know what the merging of WB and UPN will do to the respective programs on those channels. We all know what happened when Buffy jumped ship and went to UPN and Angel stayed on WB, both programs suffered (at least that's my opinion).

While I have to admit I skipped pages 2 and 4, there is a comment on the first page bunching Buffy, Alias, and Gilmore Girls together. There aren't three shows with female leads that are more different IMO. Can anyone explain why this is an accurate comparison? I don't actually watch Gilmore Girls so that could be part of the disconnect.


----------



## Lori

I'd call it Buffy, Twin Peaks and Gilmore Girls, myself.

Buffy because of the smart, rapid-fire dialog, the bright strong heroine who always beats the bad guy but doesn't always get _the guy_. Twin Peaks because it's a little on the dark and freaky side and Gilmore Girls because of the really strong relationship between Veronica and her Dad.


----------



## Magnolia88

Sirius Black said:


> Anyone know what the merging of WB and UPN will do to the respective programs on those channels.


There is a whole thread discussing this. It looks like VM will be paired with _Gilmore Girls_, probably on Tuesday nights, but no official announcement will be made until April or May.



> While I have to admit I skipped pages 2 and 4, there is a comment on the first page bunching Buffy, Alias, and Gilmore Girls together. There aren't three shows with female leads that are more different IMO. Can anyone explain why this is an accurate comparison?


I started watching VM because I heard it described as a little bit of _Buffy_ and _Alias_, since those are two of my favorite shows ever. I see Veronica as a smarter Buffy and a funnier Sydney. But unlike Syd and Buffy, VM has no ability to kick anyone's ass in a physical sense. She has only her brain as her secret weapon against bad guys. And her wit. And her detective gadgets.

Both _Buffy_ and _Alias_ have strong young female leads who don't take crap from anyone, so that is the obvious similarity. Also, both shows feature strong father-daughter relationships: Buffy and Giles (who served the father-mentor role) and Sydney and Jack, who are estranged at times but we know that Jack still always has her back.

The only similarity between _Gilmore Girls_ and VM imho is the witty dialogue and pop culture references. I guess one could say the parent-child relationship is sort of a similarity. Unlike Jack and Giles, Keith Mars is also a pretty hip and funny dad, so he's a bit like Lorelai in that way. He gets plenty of good lines, while Giles and Jack aren't known for their senses of humor. Otoh, Keith can be pretty badass when the occasion calls for it, so he combines the best of all possible worlds. Imho, the Veronica-Keith relationship is one of the best aspects of VM and is the heart of the show.


----------



## msgtgumby

Magnolia88 said:


> There is a whole thread discussing this. It looks like VM will be paired with _Gilmore Girls_, probably on Tuesday nights, but no official announcement will be made until April or May.


Damn, I hope they continue to broadcast the show twice a week then, my Tuesdays are full. The Wednesday/Sunday airings worked out perfect, why must they mess with my perfect TiVo schedule


----------



## Magnolia88

msgtgumby said:


> Damn, I hope they continue to broadcast the show twice a week then, my Tuesdays are full. The Wednesday/Sunday airings worked out perfect, why must they mess with my perfect TiVo schedule


I know Tuesdays suck because of House and TAR and all, but every time slot is going to have some big show that is a huge hit. Everybody complains about VM being up against Lost now on Wed nights and on Thursdays, there would be complaints about Smallville, Survivor, etc.

Back to "Veronica Mars is hot" . . . MSN has a new *Kristen Bell photo gallery*. The pictures aren't new, but the "In Focus" gallery is new, calling KB an "up and coming" actress.

I guess MSN is expecting _Pulse_ to get a lot of press or something? I don't know that I'd call an actress starring as the _lead title character_ of a one-hour network drama in its second season to be "up and coming." I'd say she's already there. Isn't that what actors dream of, to get the lead role in a network TV series or studio movie? I know VM flies below the radar, but still, she's the freaking lead.


----------



## joits

even though KB is the lead on a tv show, i think they call her up and comming because VM isn't exactly drawing a huge crowd. to most of the country, she's a relative unknown. and i don't think pulse is going to change that. from the trailers it looks like a pretty crappy horror movie. i like KB a lot... but no way I'm paying 10 bucks to see that crap. 

man, i envy anyone who has met KB. even more so to the people who took pics with her. u guys are lucky. hopefully one day, the cast and crew will go to comicon in san diego, i try to go every year and usually get to see a bunch of celebs (went to the battlestar galactica one and saw boomer!). but i'm even more jealous of my friend who is a masseuse. her company was hired to work at some tv event and i guess some cast and crew from VM were there. cos my friend was chatting about it and she says she gave a massage to some blonde actress who plays Veronica something on tv... I couldn't believe my what I was hearing! my friend didn't know i was a fan, but she did tell me that KB was really short. they didn't chat, she just came in, sat on the massage type chair thingy and my friend gave her a quick massage and that was it. oh man... i would have loved to have been in my friend's shoes... 

so do you guys think duncan is out of the show for good? how are they gonna bring him back now that he's got a kid if he does come back?


----------



## smak

The Maxim is out, the Maxim is out!!!

Pretty tame by Maxim standards, but nice.

-smak-


----------



## mmilton80

I think I'm in love...oh wait...I already said that.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie

TTIUWLTSP

This thread is useless without links to scanned pics.


----------



## rkester

Yes, someone please share so us menfolks can be admirational of the lady's maxim offerings of goodness.


----------



## TriBruin

I tried to convince my wife that a copy of this issue would be a perfect Valentine's day gift. She was not impressed.


----------



## Magnolia88

*KB in Maxim*.


----------



## mwhip

Magnolia88 said:


> *KB in Maxim*.


Her BF is one lucky dude.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

Magnolia88 said:


> *KB in Maxim*.


Wow. Just Wow. I need a cold beverage right now.


----------



## Magnolia88

So the pics are hot? I'll have to take your word for it, b/c I can't access them. Would it be weird for a straight chick to buy _Maxim_ for the girly pics? Heh. I will pretend I'm buying it for my bf.

According to Rob Thomas, Joel Silver has been pushing Kristen to do a photo shoot for _Maxim_ for months, but she was reluctant to do it. Then she did _Pulse_ and Harvey Weinstein wanted her to do it to help promote the movie, and she finally relented.

I have no problem with her doing it b/c it's sort of expected of young actresses to do this sort of thing, but I like that KB was not jumping all over the idea. She's a "serious actress" who shouldn't have to do it, but these Maxim covers do get a lot of attention. Anything that gives her a higher profile and gets her more work in features has to be a good thing. She should be getting the kind of roles that Scarlett Johanssen is getting, b/c KB acts circles around her.


----------



## mwhip

Magnolia88 said:


> So the pics are hot? I'll have to take your word for it, b/c I can't access them. Would it be weird for a straight chick to buy _Maxim_ for the girly pics? Heh. I will pretend I'm buying it for my bf.


Your BF is one lucky dude.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

Magnolia88 said:


> She should be getting the kind of roles that Scarlett Johanssen is getting, b/c KB acts circles around her.


I'd certainly agree with that. I like SJ but I do think KB is 1. Better looking, 2. A better actress and 3. She can sing and dance.


----------



## smak

Agree with that about KB and SJ. SJ has a nicer body though 

A lot of these actresses pose for Maxim and it's ilk to get out of the "highschool" mode.

I mean, KB is a 25 year old woman who people think is 17-18. It can't hurt to remind the movie industry that she's a woman, va va voom.

-smak-


----------



## Amnesia

smak said:


> SJ has a nicer body though


To each his own...I much prefer Kristen's...


----------



## rkester

We need a SJ thread!  Preferably one where you guys all found the great pics so I can just click and view.

Im lazy.


----------



## mwhip

Who is SJ? 


Now KK might be as hot as KB.


----------



## rkester

SJ = the lovely Ms Johanssen


----------



## mwhip

rkester said:


> SJ = the lovely Ms Johanssen


No wonder I was trying to think of TV women not movie women.

But comparing SJ and KB is completely different.

I love me some SJ but Kristen has got that "take home to mom" thing about her.


----------



## smak

Ok, how about SJ from 11 pm to 7 am, and KB the rest of the day 

-smak-


----------



## rkester

Someone mentioned HD torrents? Can anyone be kind and point me to where to get these, at least maybe the first few episodes?


----------



## Swirl_Junkie

You all probably found this, it was in the twop link from earlier, but if not here's a link to a photobucket of hi-res scans. The second pic has part of the interview. 
http://photobucket.com/albums/e67/firstwinsgop/


----------



## mwhip

Swirl_Junkie said:


> You all probably found this, it was in the twop link from earlier, but if not here's a link to a photobucket of hi-res scans. The second pic has part of the interview.
> http://photobucket.com/albums/e67/firstwinsgop/


God bless you.


----------



## mmilton80

I love ScarJo and KB...too bad they don't know me. DAMN you, my lack of fame!


----------



## rkester

but mmilton, your pirate outfit should attract them both cause they seem liek the kinda ladies who loves the pirates 

I want someone to pay me to photoedit the ladies in maxim and fhm etc!


----------



## mmilton80

rkester said:


> but mmilton, your pirate outfit should attract them both cause they seem liek the kinda ladies who loves the pirates


You are very wise and more than likely correct.


----------



## Magnolia88

I talked to Kristen Bell on the VM set Monday re: how she feels about how the _Maxim_ photos turned out. Read more about her comments and see a photo of KB on set.


----------



## rkester

Cool Magnolia. Sounds like you had fun, and seemed like it was fun for everyone involved!


----------



## mutantship

rkester said:


> Someone mentioned HD torrents? Can anyone be kind and point me to where to get these, at least maybe the first few episodes?


Perhaps you should visit "cough" Neptune_pirates "cough" at livejournal
registration needed,all episodes can be obtained there :up


----------



## mmilton80

Magnolia88 said:


> I talked to Kristen Bell on the VM set Monday re: how she feels about how the _Maxim_ photos turned out. Read more about her comments and see a photo of KB on set.


Magnolia...you are slowly becoming my cyber hero. But next time you chat Kristen up, try to get me an autograph...or a bead of sweat (whatever is easier)


----------



## Magnolia88

mmilton80 said:


> Magnolia...you are slowly becoming my cyber hero. But next time you chat Kristen up, try to get me an autograph...or a bead of sweat (whatever is easier)


Heh. Well I've met her twice now and I still don't have a photo of _myself_ with her, so obviously I'm not very good about asking for those sorts of things.

But I do have more KB photos from the VM set. Scroll to the bottom.


----------



## mwhip

I am dredging up old threads (because I can) and because I ran across a couple new pics I would like to share. Especially with UNCdrew.


----------



## Jesda

mwhip: Thank you much!!


----------



## uncdrew

mwhip said:


> I am dredging up old threads (because I can) and because I ran across a couple new pics I would like to share. Especially with UNCdrew.


Captain, My Captain. :up:


----------



## Magnolia88

That photo of Kristen from _Spin_ is lovely, but there is also an actual interview along with the photo, in case anyone is interested.

Unfortunately, contrary to what the article says, the release date for _Pulse_ has been pushed back to September, I think.


----------



## mwhip

Magnolia88 said:


> That photo of Kristen from _Spin_ is lovely, but there is also an actual interview along with the photo, in case anyone is interested.
> 
> Unfortunately, contrary to what the article says, the release date for _Pulse_ has been pushed back to September, I think.


Last trailer I saw (a week ago) said middle of July. If they moved it again I will be pissed.


----------



## Magnolia88

Yahoo says Sep 8, but this says Sep 28.

Rumor has it they had to make cuts to avoid an R and get a PG-13. Rumor also has it they didn't want to compete with the Pirates b/c they are going after the same young demo.


----------



## mmilton80

mwhip said:


> I am dredging up old threads (because I can) and because I ran across a couple new pics I would like to share. Especially with UNCdrew.


wow....thank you mwhip...


----------



## smak

I just rewatched season 1 on DVD the last week or two.

Man that was good.

-smak-


----------



## Zevida

smak said:


> I just rewatched season 1 on DVD the last week or two.
> 
> Man that was good.
> 
> -smak-


+1

I was suprised at how fast the season went. I blew through those DVDs almost faster than a season of 24 and it never got slow, tired, old or boring, even though I had seen all the episodes before. (I thought I had missed one or two during the regular run but I must have caught them as repeats because I had definitely seen them all.)


----------



## mwhip

Drew its that time again... 

 

:up: :up: :up:


----------



## mwhip

Today has been a good day.


----------



## smak

Just looking at those pictures, I know she deserves the Emmy 

-smak-


----------



## Ladd Morse

mwhip said:


> :


Could there possibly be any worse photos of her? Her face is almost a grimace and she now looks like the typical Hollywood starlet who needs to eat a sandwich.

The photos of her posted earlier were much more flattering.


----------



## Bierboy

Ladd Morse said:


> Could there possibly be any worse photos of her? Her face is almost a grimace...


You're looking at her face?


----------



## mwhip

Ladd Morse said:


> Could there possibly be any worse photos of her? Her face is almost a grimace and she now looks like the typical Hollywood starlet who needs to eat a sandwich.
> 
> The photos of her posted earlier were much more flattering.


Please refrain from posting any negative comments about my hollywood crush. 

I know she is thin she has always been thin this is not her being a starlet. I have seen pictures of her on broadway and high school plays she is just a thin girl. Plus she is a workout fiend which is awesome.

Oh and every girl in Hollywood is thin freaking Sara Rue is a stick now and she was actually hotter before.


----------



## mwhip

Where is my buddy Drew? Has the new pics sent him to his bunk for an extended period of time?


----------



## MikeCC

Yeah, Kristen Bell is hot, but I prefer the uber-gorgeous supporting actress Charisma Carpenter. I know this is off topic, but Charisma's curves are oh-so-genuine, and oh-so-appealing.

Besides, I got a chance to meet Charisma and spend about a half hour with her and her husband Damien. She is extraordinarily gracious and charming. I'll have to tell y'all about that sometime.


----------



## Ladd Morse

I have no problems with thin (up to a point) -- I'm just saying that the Maxim photos of presumably the same person at the same weight were much more flattering.

But I would be happy to inspect both sets of photos closely again, just to make sure!


----------



## jeff125va

I FINALLY got around to starting this show last night (I've actually had the DVD from Netflix since February, and have been meaning to start it even longer) and was not disappointed at all. We finished all four episodes and I bought the full set this morning. It was as good as I had hoped it would be.

And yes, she is hot. I loved the scene where she went skinny dipping and the only things she needed to take off were her shoes and her dress (4th episode). Glad she's over 18 (well, Kristen Bell is anyway). Should be able to catch up on the first two seasons on DVD before the season starts - now in HD!


----------



## tem

MikeCC said:


> Yeah, Kristen Bell is hot, but I prefer the uber-gorgeous supporting actress Charisma Carpenter. I know this is off topic, but Charisma's curves are oh-so-genuine, and oh-so-appealing.


aren't her boobs fake ?

May have to do some 'research' after work ....


----------



## rkester

I dont think they are. However, in her small role in an episode of Everwood, that was precisely the topic at hand.


----------



## Magnolia88

I think he was referring to Charisma, not Kristen??

Has everyone seen her photos from OK Magazine? She's not in a bikini there but she looks great.

Kristen also looked gorgeous at the Comic-Con panel and the TCA panel. Her facial expressions during the TCA panel are pretty funny and the reports indicate that she was a big hit with the press - smart, funny, adorable. As usual.


----------



## mwhip

BTW - She will be on Jay Leno tomorrow night and Pulse has been moved to an August 11th release.


----------



## uncdrew

pretty.


----------



## Fish Man

uncdrew said:


> pretty.


Hot.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Me likey.


----------



## madscientist

mwhip said:


> BTW - She will be on Jay Leno tomorrow night and Pulse has been moved to an August 11th release.


Boo! I watched Leno but no VM! I hate when that happens.


----------



## mwhip

madscientist said:


> Boo! I watched Leno but no VM! I hate when that happens.


Yeah something happened. Maybe the movie was delayed again and she put off her appearance?


----------



## DevdogAZ

I wondered about that. The guide data said she would be on, but the promos for the show earlier that day talked about other guests, so I just assumed the data was bad.


----------



## Magnolia88

Current guide info says that Kristen Bell will be on _The Tonight Show_ on *August 10*, the day before _Pulse_ is set to open on Aug 11.


----------



## mwhip

Magnolia88 said:


> Current guide info says that Kristen Bell will be on _The Tonight Show_ on *August 10*, the day before _Pulse_ is set to open on Aug 11.


And on Regis and Kelly 8/7

Thank God for TiVo wishlists.


----------



## mwhip

Web interview with Kristin from E!

http://www.eonline.com/thevine/index.jsp


----------



## cherry ghost

Just a reminder that Kristen Bell is on Leno tonight. KB in HD :up: :up:


----------



## Magnolia88

The Regis and Kelly interview was lame, so if you didn't see it, you didn't miss much. It was Kelly and her husband Mark and they clearly had never seen VM and really didn't know much about KB at all, so it was pretty much: tell us about Pulse (it's a horror movie, duh), and that was that.

I hope the Leno interview will be better but he's not much of an interviewer either, so I'm not holding my breath.

Also, the VM promo that was shown at Comic-Con is online and is pretty good imho (although the quality and especially the sound in this version is crappy).


----------



## Magnolia88

_Pulse_ looks pretty lame but Kristen looked very pretty at the premiere party last night, serving up drinks behind the bar.

I thought she was cute on Leno (although she really does need a better stylist), but man, he's a horrible interviewer. Ugh.


----------



## Rosenkavalier

Speaking of dredging up old threads...I wanted to post something here about this, but I couldn't find an existing thread that was relevant, and I didn't think it warranted a new thread...so here it goes.

I added something over on the WikiPedia pages for Veronica Mars, relating to the Season 1 plotline (who killed Lilly Kane) that I think some of you might find interesting. Some folks may know at least part of this, but I think at least one element is a new find.

Start on the 'Pilot' episode page, then follow the link to the 'Return of the Kane' episode page for the next part.

I didn't want to post Rob Thomas's quote over there in its original form, as it contained a massive spoiler. But I'll put it here within the Spoiler tags.



Spoiler



Another bit of business: this 'Lilly dead by the pool' was re-shot later. Originally, Lilly was found in the ocean, and I had a plan for how everything went down. But when the series got ordered the network asked to hear my overall plan, and they just felt like it was too dark and creepy. It would have meant that Jake Kane actually disposed of his own daughter's body in the ocean, in order to cover up for his son Duncan. They decided that was too dark, and we came up with this compromise.


----------



## mwhip

Now back to our regurarly scheduled pictures...


----------



## mwhip

From her next movie 'Fanboys'


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Veronica Mars consorting with fanboys.

Gives a guy hope...


----------



## mmilton80

mwhip said:


> From her next movie 'Fanboys'


I think I'm in love (although I have said this many times possibly in this forum about the lovely K-bell.

I wish our names could be combined into a super name like bennifer


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

mmilsten80?

Nah. Don't see it happening.


----------



## mwhip

Rob Helmerichs said:


> mmilsten80?
> 
> Nah. Don't see it happening.


yeah but mwhipbell just rolls off the tongue. Or mwhipsten.


----------



## bicker

Is it my imagination or is that outfit Princess Leah's from Return of the Jedi?


----------



## mwhip

bicker said:


> Is it my imagination or is that outfit Princess Leah's from Return of the Jedi?


That is exactly what it is and why it is sooooo hot.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

mwhip said:


> That is exactly what it is and why it is sooooo hot.


She, uh, enhances it nicely.


----------



## getbak

mwhip said:


> From her next movie 'Fanboys'


I didn't think it was possible for her to get even hotter...then someone puts her in the Princess Leia slave costume.

:up:


----------



## aadam101

I just checked out IMDB and she has done a lot of movies. I assume they are mostly indi films because I have never heard of them.


----------



## Jesda

http://www.egotastic.com/entertainment/celebrities/kristen-bell/kristen-bell-is-ok-001546

Great in jeans, great in a dress.


----------



## mwhip

FYI - Kristen Bell will be on The Late Late Show Monday night (10/2). Thanks TiVo Wishlist!!!!


----------



## mwhip

mwhip said:


> FYI - Kristen Bell will be on The Late Late Show Monday night (10/2). Thanks TiVo Wishlist!!!!


Bumping for the weekday crowd.


----------



## Magnolia88

Thanks!

The VM S3 premiere is tomorrow (woo hoo!) so I guess this is the CW's attempt to promote it. I really hope it gets (much) better numbers than it did on UPN, or VM may have a very short third season. It has four weeks to find new viewers before _House_ comes back to the 9pm slot.


----------



## steelcurtain

Too bad TLLS isn't in HD, but I'll be watching anyway. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## LoadStar

Magnolia88 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The VM S3 premiere is tomorrow (woo hoo!) so I guess this is the CW's attempt to promote it. I really hope it gets (much) better numbers than it did on UPN, or VM may have a very short third season. It has four weeks to find new viewers before _House_ comes back to the 9pm slot.


   I thought House was remaining in the 8:00 slot for the season... you mean when it returns, it's moving to 9:00, across from Veronica? Augh.... and I thought I was safe on Tuesday nights.


----------



## mwhip

LoadStar said:


> I thought House was remaining in the 8:00 slot for the season... you mean when it returns, it's moving to 9:00, across from Veronica? Augh.... and I thought I was safe on Tuesday nights.


Well I would rather it compete against House than AI.


----------



## LoadStar

mwhip said:


> Well I would rather it compete against House than AI.


True, I suppose.


----------



## Magnolia88

I believe _House_ returns to the Tuesday at 9pm slot on October 31. I could be wrong about the exact date, but I know it's coming back to 9pm (ET) after baseball is over, whenever that is.


----------



## 5thcrewman

Oh boy oh boy oh boy! I can't wait until the episode thread starts!


----------



## Magnolia88

Kristen Bell welcomes you to the CW. (And shows a snippet of the S3 premiere.) I think that clip is for today only.


----------



## mwhip

Still not happy that DirecTV does not have a contract to show the Dallas CW station in HD yet. Hopefully next week.


----------



## Zevida

I saw at Target today that the Veronica Mars season 1 DVD set is on sale for $18.99 (along with some The OC, Gimore Girls, West Wing and maybe something else). I already have a set but I almost wanted to buy another because it was so cheap...just couldn't think of anyone to give it to.


----------



## mmilton80

She really is gorgeous. If she were president...she'd be babe-raham lincoln


----------



## jking

mmilton80 said:


> She really is gorgeous. If she were president...she'd be babe-raham lincoln


If she were ice cream, she'd be a "Hot-cicle"


----------



## JETarpon

Zevida said:


> I saw at Target today that the Veronica Mars season 1 DVD set is on sale for $18.99 (along with some The OC, Gimore Girls, West Wing and maybe something else). I already have a set but I almost wanted to buy another because it was so cheap...just couldn't think of anyone to give it to.


You can give it to me. We don't have Target here.


----------



## Robin

Zevida said:


> I saw at Target today that the Veronica Mars season 1 DVD set is on sale for $18.99 (along with some The OC, Gimore Girls, West Wing and maybe something else). I already have a set but I almost wanted to buy another because it was so cheap...just couldn't think of anyone to give it to.


The Neptune Pirate Radio podcast was encouraging people to buy a set for their local library. Ups purchased DVDs and exposes it to a wider audience.


----------



## mmilton80

Robin said:


> The Neptune Pirate Radio podcast was encouraging people to buy a set for their local library. Ups purchased DVDs and exposes it to a wider audience.


This is a site about her hotness, my friend.


----------



## mwhip

I think I have to bid:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300055201073


----------



## mwhip

Over $600 now which is too rich for my blood. I did a max bid of $200 but that was squashed pretty early.


----------



## Magnolia88

New photos of Kristen Bell. They are from a photo shoot for Rolling Stone.


----------



## cherry ghost

Magnolia88 said:


> New photos of Kristen Bell. They are from a photo shoot for Rolling Stone.


Thank you


----------



## mmilton80

Magnolia88 said:


> New photos of Kristen Bell. They are from a photo shoot for Rolling Stone.


....wow.


----------



## JimSpence

Remember, the new episodes start next week 1/23.


----------



## dagap

New boobs?


----------



## Magnolia88

dagap said:


> New boobs?


No new boobs. I'm not sure what you mean, because she looks the same to me. She's just strategically posed in that one shot. You men are so easily fooled.


----------



## mwhip

Magnolia88 said:


> No new boobs. I'm not sure what you mean, because she looks the same to me. She's just strategically posed in that one shot. You men are so easily fooled.


We are simple creatures.


----------



## JimSpence

I don't feel like going back to read the entire thread, but I think the Maxim pictures need to be revisited if not already. 
http://www.maximonline.com/girls_of_maxim/girl_template_magnified.aspx?id=1178


----------



## Royster

Magnolia88 said:


> New photos of Kristen Bell. They are from a photo shoot for Rolling Stone.


Posted today at 11:19am. That's cruel. Very cruel.


----------



## NoThru22

She is hot. That outfit is most certainly not.


----------



## JimSpence

This outfit may be better.


----------



## Amnesia

Is that a real photo? What's the source?


----------



## Magnolia88

It's real.


----------



## Kamakzie

I like the maxim shoot best!


----------



## mwhip

Every geeks dream:


----------



## gilmoregirls102

Attack said:


> I own two copies of the Veronica Mars Season 1 box set for just this reason. PM me if your interested in a box set loan.


Haha, I am glad to know I am not alone in doing this!
I have 3 copies of season 1 and 2 so I can loan 2 out at a time, and still have MY copies...

I am obsessed with this show right now... I have the mousepad and calendar at work... and I bought my little sister a shirt that says, "Nobody Likes a Blonde in a Hamster Ball" I know... pathetic.

I also have saved all of season 3 on my TiVo... in case someone new gets hooked.
It's my mission to keep the show on the air, it's the best.

My bumper sticker of course reads: "If you have a problem with Veronica, your pretty much dead to me."


Spoiler



Well put, Logan, well put.


----------



## Zevida

gilmoregirls102 said:


> My bumper sticker of course reads: "If you have a problem with Veronica, your pretty much dead to me."


But that's missing the best part of that line!

"So just, like, evaporate or something."


----------



## gilmoregirls102

Zevida said:


> But that's missing the best part of that line!
> 
> "So just, like, evaporate or something."


So true.


----------



## DevdogAZ

gilmoregirls102 said:


> My bumper sticker of course reads: "If you have a problem with Veronica, your pretty much dead to me."


I hope your bumper sticker doesn't have the same grammar mistake.


----------



## mwhip

There is a rumor floating around out there that KB is to star in the broadway version of Xanadu as Kira this summer during hiatus of the show.

Looks like I may be taking a trip to NYC this summer.


----------



## JimSpence

I thought that VM was ending, thus there will be no hiatus.


----------



## mwhip

JimSpence said:


> I thought that VM was ending, thus there will be no hiatus.


That theory has not been proven!!!! Let's remain optimistic.


----------



## mwhip

Heads up for those without a ARWL on Kristen Bell:

http://www.we.tv/shows/KariWhitman/


----------



## JimSpence

If you go to that website you can also find a preview of KB.


----------



## Kamakzie

mwhip said:


> Heads up for those without a ARWL on Kristen Bell:
> 
> http://www.we.tv/shows/KariWhitman/


Okay I set that up to record, hopefully I don't lose my man card!


----------



## JimSpence

BTW, I believe VM resumes 5/1.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

devdogaz said:


> I hope your bumper sticker doesn't have the same grammar mistake.


HAHA, no- that was me... oops!


----------



## Robin

That's weird. The site says it's on tonight at 10, but DTV shows the ep tonight at 10 as having an OAD of yesterday, and no useful guide info.

The one at 10 conflicts with something so I picked the next one. We'll see!


----------



## Dubbadown

Now that VM is officially over,  at least we can look forward to her new movie, _Forgetting Sarah Marshall_. YOWSA!!!!

Kristen Bell in a Bikini


----------



## JimSpence

Sigh!


----------



## mmilton80

wow


----------



## lambertman

Daaamn!

Why didn't anybody ever mention she had her own TV show??


----------



## tewcewl

wow is right.


----------



## mwhip

Just a bump to say Happy Birthday to my fake TV girlfriend.


----------



## Magnolia88

MTV on the set of KB's new movie _Forgetting Sarah Marshall_.

There is a video clip from the movie of KB in character.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

I watched the season finale of season 1 again last night. (I have seen it at *least* 20 times... maybe more)

Made me remember why I love this show so much.


----------



## mwhip

Bumping on the set of heroes...in a bikini!!!

http://www.egotastic.com/entertainment/celebrities/kristen-bell/kristen-bell-bikini-pictures-002829

Some NSFW stuff on the sides of the page.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

mwhip said:


> Bumping on the set of heroes...in a bikini!!!
> 
> http://www.egotastic.com/entertainment/celebrities/kristen-bell/kristen-bell-bikini-pictures-002829
> 
> Some NSFW stuff on the sides of the page.


God, she's so hot!

/sigh


----------



## JimSpence

I know that is a photo shoot, but wearing high heels while in a bikini is sooooo wrong.


----------



## Amnesia

I don't think that's a photo shoot at all.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie

Actually, I think that's from Hero's. And people have been talking about her powers because of stuff onlookers saw during the filming where these photos were taken. I won't ruin it as all things hero's should be secret... but if you search around ya might find out her rumored superpower.


----------



## JimSpence

If you look closely, you'll see a hand with a light meter in several shots. That's not to say they weren't shot on the Heroes set.


----------



## mwhip

And is now apparently single:

http://www.okmagazine.com/news/view/2036

I'll be in LA if anyone needs me.


----------



## rockislandmike

Magnolia88 said:


> Have you rented the season one DVD and started from the beginning?


One of our Canadian cable channels started showing it from the beginning and got through the first season and started the second, then dumped it from their lineup. Quite disheartened, I should probably go buy the DVD's for the rest of the years, it's an awesome show.


----------



## jsmeeker

mwhip said:


> And is now apparently single:
> 
> http://www.okmagazine.com/news/view/2036
> 
> I'll be in LA if anyone needs me.


Cool... Let me know when you get here. We can go out to dinner.

I'll introduce you to her.


----------



## mwhip

jsmeeker said:


> Cool... Let me know when you get here. We can go out to dinner.
> 
> I'll introduce you to her.


Hey you already claimed Britney...you stick to yours and I will stick to mine.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

I hate to disappoint you boys.

She's all mine.


----------



## mwhip

gilmoregirls102 said:


> I hate to disappoint you boys.
> 
> She's all mine.


Even as hot as that sounds I will fight you for her.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

mwhip said:


> Even as hot as that sounds I will fight you for her.


Bring it on.

I'm tough.

Just ask the LA peeps that helped me move.


----------



## JETarpon

gilmoregirls102 said:


> I hate to disappoint you boys.
> 
> She's all mine.


For that I would DEFINITELY break out the popcorn. And lube^H^H^H^Hbutter.


----------



## FilmCritic3000

Sorry to disappoint all the others pining away for her heart but she's taken - she enjoys quiet nights at home watching movies on DVD. That's right up my alley.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

FilmCritic3000 said:


> Sorry to disappoint all the others pining away for her heart but she's taken - she enjoys quiet nights at home watching movies on DVD. That's right up my alley.


I don't mind laying around with a hot chick... watching DVD's...


----------



## craftassistant

you all crack me up. I have put in my inquiry to the source of knowledge of her dating to see what the deal is


----------



## mwhip

In case anyone is in New York 11/18 you can meet her

http://www.silverbulletcomicbooks.com/news/119316989216407.htm


----------



## Graymalkin

mwhip said:


> In case anyone is in New York 11/18 you can meet her
> 
> http://www.silverbulletcomicbooks.com/news/119316989216407.htm


Yes, you can meet her -- along with a few thousand other comic-con goers. Looks like Hayden Planetarium will be there, too.

I'd rather chat with Jim Steranko and Neal Adams, but that's just the hardcore comics fanboy in me.


----------



## LlamaLarry

VM was hot, that gal on Heroes that kind of resembled her - not so much. Don't know if it was the hair, the clothes, the fact I had to do dishes after the show was done, but she did not do it for me.


----------



## johnperkins21

Just an FYI for those interested. Kristen Bell is going to be a character in a new video game called Assassin's Creed. They digitized her to put her likeness in the game. Here is a comparison photo of her real self and digitized version. It's a pretty good likeness.


----------



## Kamakzie

Damn now I need that game!


----------



## edc

Kamakzie said:


> Damn now I need that game!


...holodeck here we come!

(I was going to make a crack about it being worth the lawsuit to "repurpose" the likeness, but then decided TPTB might not take it as the intended joke.)


----------



## Robin

Wow, that's eerie!


----------



## gilmoregirls102

johnperkins21 said:


> Just an FYI for those interested. Kristen Bell is going to be a character in a new video game called Assassin's Creed. They digitized her to put her likeness in the game. Here is a comparison photo of her real self and digitized version. It's a pretty good likeness.


Wow...

She's still hawt in the first pic...


----------



## Swirl_Junkie

Some pics of Kristin in her Fanboys Princess Leia costume have hit the interwebs today. 
Everywhere I saw that is hosting had some iffy material, so I'll let you google yourself. It's worth it though. Some sites have better pics than others. So ymmv.


----------



## TriBruin

Swirl_Junkie said:


> Some pics of Kristin in her Fanboys Princess Leia costume have hit the interwebs today.
> Everywhere I saw that is hosting had some iffy material, so I'll let you google yourself. It's worth it though. Some sites have better pics than others. So ymmv.


I am afraid to Google something like that at work. Can someone please post the actual pictures in this thread?


----------



## dansee

Here's one for you (unless photobucket is blocked from work, that is).


----------



## TriBruin

dansee said:


> Here's one for you (unless photobucket is blocked from work, that is).


Wow! Now I get have all new Princess Leia fantasies!

:up::up::up:


----------



## jradford

dansee said:


> Here's one for you (unless photobucket is blocked from work, that is).


I know it's been pointed out many times, but man, she is TINY.


----------



## jradford

johnperkins21 said:


> Just an FYI for those interested. Kristen Bell is going to be a character in a new video game called Assassin's Creed. They digitized her to put her likeness in the game. Here is a comparison photo of her real self and digitized version. It's a pretty good likeness.


Is she supposed to be 11-years old in the game?


----------



## JohnB1000

jradford said:


> Is she supposed to be 11-years old in the game?


An 11 year old boy I think


----------



## johnperkins21

jradford said:


> Is she supposed to be 11-years old in the game?


I'm not sure. I can't play the game until after Christmas. I can get back to you some time around New Year's on that one.


----------



## Kamakzie

I played it she's this scientist guy's assistant.


----------



## mwhip

This photo from her upcoming movie should revive this thread


----------



## DevdogAZ

Is that from "Forgetting Sarah Marshall?"

Very nice, by the way.


----------



## mwhip

DevdogAZ said:


> Is that from "Forgetting Sarah Marshall?"
> 
> Very nice, by the way.


Yep


----------



## StanSimmons

Oh My!

IBIMB


----------



## Graymalkin

My mom always thought Sarah Marshall was very pretty.


----------



## mmilton80

wow...so beautiful...I think she is out of my league.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

That Veronica Mars...she's pretty hot.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That Veronica Mars...she's pretty hot.


Now where have I heard that before?


----------



## Ladd Morse

StanSimmons said:


> IBIMB


But will you take the blanket off your wall of guns?


----------



## gilmoregirls102

Hmmmm...


----------



## Fleegle

gilmoregirls102 said:


> Hmmmm...


----------



## eddyj

I'd hit her, if she asked me nicely.







OK, who am I kidding. I would not need a reason or excuse to hit it!


----------



## davemcs

That Veronica Mars...she's pretty hot. Especially when she talks dirty!

WARNING NSFW:


----------



## Fleegle

davemcs said:


> That Veronica Mars...she's pretty hot. Especially when she talks dirty!
> 
> WARNING NSFW:


Is that a podcast?


----------



## Amnesia

No, it's a show called _Up Close_ from Internet site NGTV.com (No Good TV). Their motto: "Putting the F-U back into 'fun'"


----------



## Kamakzie

Hmmm the swearing seemed put on for some reason.


----------



## Mavrick22




----------



## Amnesia

When's the Blu-ray release?


----------



## Stone1717

Here's a much more SFW clip of Kristen, from Letterman the other night:






...just adorable


----------



## gilmoregirls102

I am going to see her movie tonight 

Jason Segal is going to be there!!!

(It's a Q&A after the movie!)


----------



## Fleegle

gilmoregirls102 said:


> I am going to see her movie tonight
> 
> Jason Segal is going to be there!!!
> 
> (It's a Q&A after the movie!)


I'm jealous. Kristen Bell is my celebrity crush at the moment.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

Fleegle said:


> I'm jealous. Kristen Bell is my celebrity crush at the moment.


She's always been mine


----------



## JimSpence

Stone1717 said:


> Here's a much more SFW clip of Kristen, from Letterman the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...just adorable


Much better in HD.


----------



## Fleegle

The wishlist is the biggest thing I miss from the TiVo over the DirecTV HD-DVR. I SO want to put an HD wishlist for Kristen Bell...


----------



## hapdrastic

Fleegle said:


> The wishlist is the biggest thing I miss from the TiVo over the DirecTV HD-DVR. I SO want to put an HD wishlist for Kristen Bell...


Don't bother. We had one, the only thing it ever got was the episode of Punk'd she was on and a movie she was in called Gracie's Choice.


----------



## MickeS

Her and Mila Kunis in HD last night in promos for "Sarah Marshall" during "The Office"... stuff like that makes HD worth it.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

She was awesome in the movie.

Simply... breathtaking.


----------



## Magnolia88

hapdrastic said:


> Don't bother. We had one, the only thing it ever got was the episode of Punk'd she was on and a movie she was in called Gracie's Choice.


She's been all over the TiVo lately, doing publicity for _Forgetting Sarah Marshall_. Regis, Letterman, Craig Ferguson, Rachael Ray . . . plus some HBO, Reelz Channel specials and stuff like that.

Plus, _Fifty Pills_ has played on Comedy Central.


----------



## Alpinemaps

Stone1717 said:


> Here's a much more SFW clip of Kristen, from Letterman the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...just adorable





JimSpence said:


> Much better in HD.


Much better in person. 

(Met her once, briefly...*sigh* and *swoon*)

/bragging


----------



## JimSpence

Alpinemaps said:


> Much better in person.
> 
> (Met her once, briefly...*sigh* and *swoon*)
> 
> /bragging


I hate you!


----------



## mwhip

From Peach magazine


----------



## Graymalkin

What genre is Peach magazine?

Way too much eyeshadow in that cover shot. Otherwise, lovely as ever.


----------



## JimSpence

mwhip said:


> From Peach magazine


OMG!!!!

http://www.atlantapeach.com/content/index.htm

http://www.atlantapeach.com/content/features/01/index.html


----------



## Spire

mwhip said:


> From Peach magazine


Something odd about her face in that picture. She looks like... Michael C. Hall in drag.


----------



## Graymalkin

Love the last line from that article:

There's just one more thing her future husband will want to know. Does she still have her Catholic-school uniform? "Oh, sure. I tucked that away when I was 18. I'm gonna wear it on my wedding night!"

When she does, I can assure you that her husband will appreciate it even more if she's wearing it under that trench coat in the third photo.










IBIMB.


----------



## mitchb2

We saw Forgetting Sarah Marshall yesterday.
You can bounce a quarter off of her abs.


----------



## bicker

One of the forums I visit is a Disney theme parks-oriented forum. A discussion started this week about Forgetting Sarah Marshall. Well, the moderator chimes in after a bit and warns that the film is very much not in the spirit of the forum (too "racy"), and that he was considering removing the thread...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Veronica Mars--TOO HOT FOR DISNEY!


----------



## mitchb2

It's definitely a filthy movie.


----------



## Fleegle

mitchb2 said:


> It's definitely a filthy movie.


:up::up:


----------



## Graymalkin

I can't imagine any Judd Apatow movie being suitable for a Disney forum.


----------



## Bierboy

mitchb2 said:


> We saw Forgetting Sarah Marshall yesterday.
> You can bounce a quarter off of her abs.


The Marines would be proud.


----------



## 5thcrewman

I'd bounce her abs on my abs any day!


----------



## Graymalkin

Yeah, but if she's tightly toned, and you're tightly toned, won't all that bouncing that lead to a lot of bruising?


----------



## Kamakzie

Graymalkin said:


> Yeah, but if she's tightly toned, and you're tightly toned, won't all that bouncing that lead to a lot of bruising?


It would be the best bruise EVER!


----------



## DreadPirateRob

That article implied that Fanboys has already been released. Has it? I thought it was still delayed. Can't wait to see me some KB in a Slave Leia outfit.


----------



## mitchb2

Fleegle said:


> :up::up:


Waaayyyy too much of Jason Segel's wiener on the big screen.


----------



## mwhip

Graymalkin said:


> Yeah, but if she's tightly toned, and you're tightly toned, won't all that bouncing that lead to a lot of bruising?


That is why I keep my abs nice a squishy so, just in case, I don't bruise my dear KB.


----------



## Graymalkin

DreadPirateRob said:


> That article implied that Fanboys has already been released. Has it? I thought it was still delayed. Can't wait to see me some KB in a Slave Leia outfit.


You want chicks in Slave Leia bikinis, watch _Deal or No Deal_ tonight (April 28). Star Wars theme. Chewie, Darth Vader as the Banker, and all 26 models in Slave Leia bikinis.

I rarely watch this show -- but I think I will tonight.


----------



## alpacaboy

Graymalkin said:


> You want chicks in Slave Leia bikinis, watch _Deal or No Deal_ tonight (April 28). Star Wars theme. Chewie, Darth Vader as the Banker, and all 26 models in Slave Leia bikinis.
> 
> I rarely watch this show -- but I think I will tonight.


Dang it, I missed that. I can't even find screen captures (though they do have a blurb about it) at http://www.leiasmetalbikini.com/members/whatsnew.html
And if you can't find them there, where _can_ you go?


----------



## Fleegle

mitchb2 said:


> Waaayyyy too much of Jason Segel's wiener on the big screen.


:down::down:


----------



## Amnesia

alpacaboy said:


> Dang it, I missed that. I can't even find screen captures


It's tonight.


----------



## cherry ghost

http://www.wwtdd.com/post.phtml?pk=6681


----------



## gilmoregirls102

She does have a hawt ass...


----------



## Kamakzie

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I see she wears thongs...


----------



## Graymalkin

So, is she still hot? I bet she is.

She does have a lovely bum. My ex-fiancee had a beautiful bum like that. When I was young, I was all T&A, but I think as I've gotten older, I've gone more T&A.


----------



## JimSpence

Until the last picture, I thought she might be going commando.


----------



## Alpinemaps

JimSpence said:


> Until the last picture, I thought she might be going commando.


 I had to go back and double check, but only because you suggested it.


----------



## mwhip

And now we can all vote for KB as the sexiest vegetarian

http://www.peta.org/feat/sexiest_vegetarian_celebrity_2008/index.asp


----------



## Mavrick22

mwhip said:


> And now we can all vote for KB as the sexiest vegetarian
> 
> http://www.peta.org/feat/sexiest_vegetarian_celebrity_2008/index.asp


Im okay with that just don't anyone tell me if they find out she is into Scientology.


----------



## Kamakzie

mwhip said:


> And now we can all vote for KB as the sexiest vegetarian
> 
> http://www.peta.org/feat/sexiest_vegetarian_celebrity_2008/index.asp


That list is faulty. Jenna Jameson is a meat eater... sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## Robin

You can also vote for her as this year's "It Girl"

http://www.parade.com/articles/editions/2008/edition_05-25-2008/Personality_Parade

Q Silent film star Clara Bow was known as the "It Girl." Who is today's equivalent?-Patric Daniels, Washington, D.C.

A Since the days of Clara Bow, there have been a lot of "It Girls"-the most fascinating starlets of the moment. Sienna Miller held the title a few years ago. Our picks for "It Girls" of 2008: Blake Lively, Kate Hudson, Elizabeth Jagger, Kristen Bell and Scarlett Johansson.


----------



## getbak

Kamakzie said:


> That list is faulty. Jenna Jameson is a meat eater... sorry I couldn't resist.


She also hasn't been sexy for many years.


----------



## Kamakzie

getbak said:


> She also hasn't been sexy for many years.


You got that right. She looks very unhealthy.


----------



## ewolfr

cherry ghost said:


> http://www.wwtdd.com/post.phtml?pk=6681


http://dontlinkthis.net/movies/hires/kristenbell32/

A few more photos and slightly bigger picture sizes to show off KB even better.


----------



## Peter000

Those photos are just TOO big. They don't automatically resize for some reason either.


----------



## Kamakzie

ewolfr said:


> http://dontlinkthis.net/movies/hires/kristenbell32/
> 
> A few more photos and slightly bigger picture sizes to show off KB even better.


What a wonderful way to break in my new LCD monitor!


----------



## Graymalkin

That girl should be in spandex. As in Supergirl or Ms. Marvel.


----------



## mwhip

Graymalkin said:


> That girl should be in spandex. As in Supergirl or Ms. Marvel.


Want to know how much I *heart* miss KB? I even wrote Christopher Nolan a letter saying if he was in fact, as there was a rumor, putting Harley Quinn in the next Batman movie there was only one choice.


----------



## ElJay

I have the sudden urge to buy an iPod and some Nike gear.


----------



## Graymalkin

Kristen would make a _fabulous_ Harley Quinn. :up:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Graymalkin said:


> Kristen would make a _fabulous_ Harley Quinn. :up:


Oh, I'm not so sure.

Golly, I wish I had some pictures of her so I could think about it some more...


----------



## mwhip

She even likes to check out other ladies!!!


----------



## JimSpence

Nice necklace!!!!


----------



## EMoMoney

Kamakzie said:


> You got that right. She looks very unhealthy.


Maybe she needs more meat in her diet.


----------



## Kamakzie

JimSpence said:


> Nice necklace!!!!


Kristen doesn't have a necklace, I volunteer to give her one.


----------



## Graymalkin

Why is KB checking out Amanda Bynes?


----------



## Bierboy

EMoMoney said:


> Maybe she needs more meat in her diet.


----------



## ewolfr

Kristen Bell in a bikini

http://idontlikeyouinthatway.com/2008/08/kristen-bell-is-in-a-bikini.html


----------



## Kamakzie

Does the Darth Vader NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! A boyfriend!


----------



## JimSpence

Hmmm! A foursome.


----------



## Graymalkin

Her ribs are sticking out. Somebody get her a cheeseburger!


----------



## JLucPicard

Graymalkin said:


> Her ribs are sticking out. Somebody get her a cheeseburger!


I was thinking the same thing - that girl could use a sammich right about now.


----------



## 5thcrewman

What's sad is her boyfriend's most famous line is: 
Go away! 'Batin'!


----------



## Amnesia

Michael Ausiello reports that both Rob Thomas and Kristen Bell are interested in doing a _VM_ movie...


----------



## Robin

OMD, I would die of teh happy.


----------



## garys67

Amnesia said:


> Michael Ausiello reports that both Rob Thomas and Kristen Bell are interested in doing a _VM_ movie...


Well, since this thread seems like it will never die, I thought some of you VM or KB fans would dig this.

My wife is a huge fan of the show, and got me hooked too. So last summer, as an anniversery gift, I surprised her by flying us out to San Diego, and, along with my friends who live out there, taking her on a three-day tour of the various shooting locations for the show. In addition, I arranged to get us into the studio (Stu Segall Studios) so that we could tool around the sets.

The show had recently halted production, so most everyting was still in place.

It was a total flavored vodka-fueled blast, and props to my buddy John for serving as designated driver all weekend.

Anyway, if you are interested in a picturesque tour of Neptune and all things VM, here you go...

http://picasaweb.google.com/grsimon/ATripToSanDiego

Mucho thanks to the studio for hooking us up.


----------



## jstack

ewolfr said:


> Kristen Bell in a bikini
> 
> http://idontlikeyouinthatway.com/2008/08/kristen-bell-is-in-a-bikini.html


Why do women insist on becoming skeletons. It's disgusting.


----------



## Amnesia

jstack said:


> Why do women insist on becoming skeletons. It's disgusting.


I think she looks great. There are plenty of fatter women out there, if that's your preference...


----------



## anom

Amnesia said:


> Michael Ausiello reports that both Rob Thomas and Kristen Bell are interested in doing a _VM_ movie...


Is there a studio interested in producing it? VM was a terrific little show, but if you get cancelled by the CW, you can be pretty sure that the ratings are awful.

Plus, I'm not sure how well the format would transfer to the medium of film. The best season was the first, with a season-long, very intricate story arc. The show went downhill when they tried to emphasize more stand-alone episodes, in my opinion.


----------



## visionary

Yes, she is getting awful thin, egotastic has the pictures too. We need more nude scenes so we can examine her and check on her health and well being. It is just a personal safety thing we could all help research. 

As for any movie, haven't you figured it out yet, it will be a made for CW TV movie, of course!!


----------



## Robin

jstack said:


> Why do women insist on becoming skeletons. It's disgusting.


Um, probably because the moment they pack on a couple pounds y'all slam them for being fat. Remember Jennifer Love Hewit?

(Not that I don't think she's too skinny, just explaining why she is.)


----------



## bicker

Amnesia said:


> jstack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do women insist on becoming skeletons. It's disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> I think she looks great. There are plenty of fatter women out there, if that's your preference...
Click to expand...

I agree. I think many Americans have a very warped sense of what is and isn't healthy, a reflection of their irrational reaction to *actual *cases of anorexia and bulimia, and _especially _as an irrational *counter-reaction *to obesity.

The ideal weight range for someone Kristen Bell's height and age is 102 - 112 pounds. My guess is that Bell is probably somewhere in the 104-106 range -- healthy, as opposed to *most* Americans.

Many people are shocked about what is and isn't *really* healthy, because they're so used to seeing heavier people, as most Americans are so overweight. See a few ribs and immediately many people assume that someone is underweight. It just isn't true.

And we're not talking about cosmetic appearance. We're talking about health. Perhaps what people are reacting to is actually _seeing_ Kristen Bell _in a bikini_. Perhaps what these folks really want is for her to keep covered up, perhaps because she represents a body that they themselves acknowledge as being almost impossible (given all the temptations and conditions of our overweight-prone society) to achieve and maintain. (Not how this societal realities have _nothing_ to do with physiology.)


----------



## anom

Robin said:


> Um, probably because the moment they pack on a couple pounds y'all slam them for being fat.












What do you mean "y'all"?


----------



## MickeS

bicker said:


> I agree. I think many Americans have a very warped sense of what is and isn't healthy, a reflection of their irrational reaction to *actual *cases of anorexia and bulimia, and _especially _as an irrational *counter-reaction *to obesity.
> 
> The ideal weight range for someone Kristen Bell's height and age is 102 - 112 pounds. My guess is that Bell is probably somewhere in the 104-106 range -- healthy, as opposed to *most* Americans.
> 
> Many people are shocked about what is and isn't *really* healthy, because they're so used to seeing heavier people, as most Americans are so overweight. See a few ribs and immediately many people assume that someone is underweight. It just isn't true.
> 
> And we're not talking about cosmetic appearance. We're talking about health. Perhaps what people are reacting to is actually _seeing_ Kristen Bell _in a bikini_. Perhaps what these folks really want is for her to keep covered up, perhaps because she represents a body that they themselves acknowledge as being almost impossible (given all the temptations and conditions of our overweight-prone society) to achieve and maintain. (Not how this societal realities have _nothing_ to do with physiology.)


She still looks too skinny to be attractive. I don't care if it's healthy or not when it's just a picture of a celebrity I'll never meet.


----------



## Alpinemaps

jstack said:


> Why do women insist on becoming skeletons. It's disgusting.


In Kristen's defense - I've met her before, and she's not a skelton. She's very similar in build to my wife - my wife is about 4'9" and 90 lbs. Kristen is only an inch or two taller than that.

It's just their body type (trust me, my wife eats well) and their genetics. While Kristen my look like she's a skelton, she's 'dainty', and appropriate for her size.


----------



## eddyj

MickeS said:


> She still looks too skinny to be attractive. I don't care if it's healthy or not when it's just a picture of a celebrity I'll never meet.


Those "too skinny to be attractive" people are usually at a healthy weight. The weight charts are not based on what weight would make you look good, but on how long people live. Most of the time, people at their ideal weight will hear comments about being "too skinny". But health wise, they are not. Attractiveness is a different issue, I also like a little more curves than the ideal weight allows for.


----------



## Zevida

I think Dax is pretty cute. I'd hit that. 

And Kristen looks fabulous. Healthy and lean. And heck yeah I'm jealous.


----------



## MickeS

Zevida said:


> I think Dax is pretty cute. I'd hit that.
> 
> And Kristen looks fabulous. Healthy and lean. And heck yeah I'm jealous.


She might be thinner than you, but she's not cuter.


----------



## visionary

The weight charts were made by insurance companies so they could claim everyone is overweight and charge higher premiums. It is actually your lowest safe weight. 

A true weight chart can be made. Take every person who lives to 80 and find out what they weighed at different ages and average that, and have a range as well, that would give a true picture of healthy weight since all lived to at least 80. But no one but me ever can think to do that. A weight chart should change with your age, anything that does not is just a ripoff.


----------



## busyba

Robin said:


> Um, probably because the moment they pack on a couple pounds y'all slam them for being fat. Remember Jennifer Love Hewit?


She was just wearing the wrong swimsuit for her butt.


----------



## JLucPicard

busyba said:


> She was just wearing the wrong swimsuit for her butt.


I agree. And the pic that really looks like her ribs are sticking out is hardly going to be a flattering pose for anybody. I like a look with a bit more on the frame, but she certainly doesn't look unhealty - though she could maybe use a bit more sun!


----------



## bicker

visionary said:


> The weight charts were made by insurance companies so they could claim everyone is overweight and charge higher premiums.


*No.* The weight charts made by the insurance companies show weight ranges that are *significantly above* that which *medical* experts consider a healthy weight range.

You're *way off*, and your comments are harmful to anyone who believes what you've written.


----------



## jones07

Info Links please, that will settle this dispute.


----------



## bicker

61 inches
Healthy Weight Range: 97 pounds through 127 pounds. 
The higher weights in the healthy range apply to people with more muscle and bone, such as men.

Source: National Institutes of Health
http://win.niddk.nih.gov/publications/tools.htm


----------



## Amnesia

BTW: According to her IMDB bio, Kristen is 5'1"


----------



## bicker

Yup.


----------



## Alpinemaps

Amnesia said:


> BTW: According to her IMDB bio, Kristen is 5'1"


She's not. She's probably 4'11". My wife is 4'9", and she's just a shade shorter than Kristen.

I'm 5'6"...on my driver's license. I'm closer to 5'4".


----------



## bicker

Then her healthy weight range is 94 pounds to 114 pounds.

And again, that's not her "looks the hottest" weight. It is the "will live the longest with the least chance of some nasty diseases" weight.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

jstack said:


> Why do women insist on becoming skeletons. It's disgusting.


You're crazy - she looks perfectly healthy. She's a thin girl in good shape, nothing wrong with that. It's not like her bones are protruding out of her skin.


----------



## anom

DreadPirateRob said:


> You're crazy - she looks perfectly healthy. She's a thin girl in good shape, nothing wrong with that. It's not like her bones are protruding out of her skin.


Yeah, compound fractures are definitely _not_ healthy.


----------



## JimSpence

She looks pretty good to me in the photos on IMDB. 
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0068338/mediaindex

Still looks good here, too!
http://www.complex.com/GIRLS/Cover-Girls/Kristen-Bell


----------



## MickeS

DreadPirateRob said:


> You're crazy - she looks perfectly healthy. She's a thin girl in good shape, nothing wrong with that. It's not like her bones are protruding out of her skin.


I would hope we'd have higher standards than "as long as the bones are not protruding out of her skin she's not too skinny."


----------



## bicker

anom said:


> Yeah, compound fractures are definitely _not_ healthy.


Wrong thread.


----------



## bicker

MickeS said:


> I would hope we'd have higher standards than "as long as the bones are not protruding out of her skin she's not too skinny."


You mean, like, the National Institutes of Health?


----------



## DreadPirateRob

MickeS said:


> I would hope we'd have higher standards than "as long as the bones are not protruding out of her skin she's not too skinny."


What else would you have me/us use? Some people like big girls, some like skinny girls, some like whichever girls will give them the time of day, some don't like girls at all. As far as I'm concerned, as long as she's not clearly so skinny that her health is suffering, it falls under the "personal preference" heading.


----------



## mwhip




----------



## Kamakzie

mwhip said:


>


Have mercy!


----------



## cherry ghost

She looked good on the Late Late Show last night


----------



## Peter000

That Craig Ferguson is pretty darned entertaining. :up:

The magic trick that he and Kristen Bell do is pretty fun as well.


----------



## busyba

Is that chair really big or is she really tiny?


----------



## LoadStar

busyba said:


> Is that chair really big or is she really tiny?


She is tiny. (IMDB has her at 5'1", I think that actually might be a bit on the high side.)


----------



## busyba

And apparently (if the below picture is any indication), she likes her men really hairy, so I have a shot at her! :up:


----------



## ewolfr

Ms Bell enjoying a lovely day out at the beach:

http://dontlinkthis.net/movies/hires/kristenbell38/


----------



## Graymalkin

ewolfr said:


> Ms Bell enjoying a lovely day out at the beach:
> 
> http://dontlinkthis.net/movies/hires/kristenbell38/


Heh, those photos of her wearing the big black glasses make her look very human -- and HAWT.


----------



## jasoncarr

Absolutely. She's a fox.

So glad to see someone resist the hollywood pressure to get implants; she's A-OK by me...


----------



## tewcewl

I definitely concur.

Drool.


----------



## Bierboy

+ drool


----------



## jlb

1st column, second down......methinks she has had a Brazillian, or very close.

Man, those are some large....jpegs.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie

Apparently now engaged to Dax Sheppard. Another one bites the dust.


----------



## Kamakzie

Swirl_Junkie said:


> Apparently now engaged to Dax Sheppard. Another one bites the dust.


  :down:


----------



## alpacaboy

Still pretty hot though...

I read about the engagement somewhere on imdb or E!. They said "best known for Heroes..." Is that true?

Probably I and everyone in _this_ thread knows her as VM, but general public - really? Heroes? I guess...


----------



## Kamakzie

alpacaboy said:


> Still pretty hot though...
> 
> I read about the engagement somewhere on imdb or E!. They said "best known for Heroes..." Is that true?
> 
> Probably I and everyone in _this_ thread knows her as VM, but general public - really? Heroes? I guess...


Nah best known as Veronica Mars if you ask me.


----------



## marksman

Best known for Forgetting Sarah Marshall because nobody watched Veronica Mars or Heroes?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

Swirl_Junkie said:


> Apparently now engaged to Dax Sheppard. Another one bites the dust.


Right, cause anyone here was gonna snag that one...


----------



## MonsterJoe

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Right, cause anyone here was gonna snag that one...


I was sooooooooooo working on it.


----------



## TriBruin

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Right, cause anyone here was gonna snag that one...


But I was so close...

(If by "so close" I mean never talked to her, met her, or neven in the same zip code.)


----------



## DevdogAZ

I don't even remember that she was on Heroes? When was that?


----------



## busyba

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Right, cause anyone here was gonna snag that one...


Hell, if _Dax Sheppard_ can...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't even remember that she was on Heroes? When was that?


She was Electric Girl, the daughter of the guy who ran the Company.


----------



## busyba

Rob Helmerichs said:


> She was Electric Girl, the daughter of the guy who ran the Company.


The Electric Company?


----------



## DevdogAZ

Rob Helmerichs said:


> She was Electric Girl, the daughter of the guy who ran the Company.


That's right. I vaguely remember that in S2.


----------



## JimSpence

KB played Elle Bishop for 12 episodes starting 10/22/07 to 12/8/08.

And she's still hawt for an old 29 year old.
http://www.imdb.com/media/rm1236569856/nm0068338


----------



## JETarpon

JimSpence said:


> KB played Elle Bishop for 12 episodes starting 10/22/07 to 12/8/08.
> 
> And she's still hawt for an old 29 year old.
> http://www.imdb.com/media/rm1236569856/nm0068338


Her eyes look freaky in that picture.


----------



## ewolfr

JETarpon said:


> Her eyes look freaky in that picture.


She has a lazy right eye

From Wikipedia:

Bell has a lazy eye which affects her right eye. She inherited it from her mother, who had it corrected as a child. Bell claims that if she does not get enough sleep, it furthers the ailment. She nicknames her right eye "Wonky".[4][5]


----------



## alpacaboy

ewolfr said:


> She has a lazy right eye
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> Bell has a lazy eye which affects her right eye. She inherited it from her mother, who had it corrected as a child. Bell claims that if she does not get enough sleep, it furthers the ailment. She nicknames her right eye "Wonky".[4][5]


It's kind of freaky. I saw her talk about it on Craig Ferguson and she demoed actually having independent control of her eye directions.

(She's still pretty hot of course.)

I actually really like her interviews on Craig Ferguson (a bunch are on youtube). They have great chemistry.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Right, cause anyone here was gonna snag that one...


If I would have seen her in Studio City and been alone with her for just 10 minutes, *I* would have snagged her  :up:


----------



## busyba

IBIMB_._


----------



## Fleegle

Swirl_Junkie said:


> Apparently now engaged to Dax Sheppard. Another one bites the dust.


Wait, she's marrying Frito??


----------



## zuko3984

Swirl_Junkie said:


> Apparently now engaged to Dax Sheppard. Another one bites the dust.


I guess i blew my chance.


----------



## Kamakzie

Okay... you had your picture taken with her twice and you still couldn't work your magic? I'm ashamed man...


----------



## Magnolia88

Lost Masterpieces of Pornography . . . starring Kristen Bell and Ed O'Neill.


----------



## MonsterJoe

zuko3984 said:


> I guess i blew my chance.


If you're gonna blow those opportunities, let me know how you're getting them so I can give it a shot!!!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

Magnolia88 said:


> Lost Masterpieces of Pornography . . . starring Kristen Bell and Ed O'Neill.


I always wonder what the thought process is for something like that. Why would they take part?


----------



## Peter000

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I always wonder what the thought process is for something like that. Why would they take part?


Because sometimes it's fun to do something silly.


----------



## wouldworker

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I always wonder what the thought process is for something like that. Why would they take part?


If David Mamet asks you to do something, you do it.


----------



## Amnesia

He should have asked her to do a little more...


----------



## busyba

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I always wonder what the thought process is for something like that. Why would they take part?


Why wouldn't they?


----------



## Kamakzie

It's just comedy.


----------



## Magnolia88

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I always wonder what the thought process is for something like that. Why would they take part?





Peter000 said:


> Because sometimes it's fun to do something silly.


Because it's fun . . . because a friend asks them to do it . . . because they have a lot of down time in between projects, and this gives them something to do . . . because a lot of people see Funny or Die and it keeps your name/face out there . . . and because the people who run Funny or Die (i.e. Will Ferrell and Judd Apatow) are good people to know and have on your side when they are casting other projects.


----------



## cmontyburns

Magnolia88 said:


> . . . and because the people who run Funny or Die (i.e. Will Ferrell and Judd Apatow) are good people to know and have on your side when they are casting other projects.


And also, because she didn't want to die.


----------



## Fleegle

I was surprised to see Ed O'Neil in that Funny or Die clip. Does he do clips for them often? And the very tail end of that found footage had me rolling on the floor. I <3 Kristen Bell!


----------



## ElJay

Magnolia88 said:


> Lost Masterpieces of Pornography . . . starring Kristen Bell and Ed O'Neill.


Are we actually supposed to be able to listen to the pinched audio on this, or is that part of the joke? "Here, I'll make it sound old by cranking up the high end until it's piercingly loud, because if there's anything I know about 1930s audio it's the high frequency response of it."


----------



## Fleegle

ElJay said:


> Are we actually supposed to be able to listen to the pinched audio on this, or is that part of the joke? "Here, I'll make it sound old by cranking up the high end until it's piercingly loud, because if there's anything I know about 1930s audio it's the high frequency response of it."


...just go with it.


----------



## MickeS

ElJay said:


> Are we actually supposed to be able to listen to the pinched audio on this, or is that part of the joke? "Here, I'll make it sound old by cranking up the high end until it's piercingly loud, because if there's anything I know about 1930s audio it's the high frequency response of it."


I think it might have been a last ditch attempt to make it funny. Didn't work.  That was painfully bad.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie

I was in the grocery today, and saw the cover of Shape magazine this month. Wow!

http://www.hollyscoop.com/kristen-bell/kristen-bell-bares-all-for-shape-magazine_24833.aspx


----------



## Kamakzie

Oh my!


----------



## john4200

Hmmm, I have a different understanding of the word "all" than does that headline writer.


----------



## deandashl

Yes, she IS very hot.

And not trashy at all.


----------



## MickeS

Swirl_Junkie said:


> I was in the grocery today, and saw the cover of Shape magazine this month. Wow!
> 
> http://www.hollyscoop.com/kristen-bell/kristen-bell-bares-all-for-shape-magazine_24833.aspx


I saw that too the other day, and thought of this thread. I haven't really found her particularly attractive before, but she looks good there.


----------



## busyba

deandashl said:


> And not trashy at all.


Nobody's perfect.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

She's still SO cute. She is on my list for sure.

If I ever have a chance with her, it's not considered cheating   I have permission from my husband.


----------



## efilippi

gilmoregirls102 said:


> She's still SO cute.


I certainly agree. Yet there is something about her type that I find strangely unsexy. Same for Jennifer Anniston. I love both of them, but no sexual attraction. Huh.

Not that either would give me a second look, of course.


----------



## Graymalkin

So, will anyone go see her and Jamie Lee Curtis and Sigourney Weaver and Betty White in "You Again"?


----------



## Bierboy

Graymalkin said:


> So, will anyone go see her and Jamie Lee Curtis and Sigourney Weaver and Betty White in "You Again"?


ooh ooh, me me!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Graymalkin said:


> So, will anyone go see her and Jamie Lee Curtis and Sigourney Weaver and Betty White in "You Again"?


Generations of awesome!


----------



## Neenahboy

Graymalkin said:


> So, will anyone go see her and Jamie Lee Curtis and Sigourney Weaver and Betty White in "You Again"?


I saw a free screening a couple weeks ago, and liked it for the most part. The interplay between Jamie Lee Curtis and Sigourney Weaver was well done, Kristen Bell really showed her romantic comedy chops unlike her turn in _Forgetting Sarah Marshall_, and the family dynamic was more entertaining than I was expecting.

Still, it was clear that they were trying to stack the cast, and the film suffered for it. Victor Garber pulled his own weight well enough, but I felt both Betty White and Kristin Chenoweth, particularly the latter, were unnecessary. Both have recently transformed into caricatures: Chenoweth has essentially been repeating her _Pushing Daisies_ turn in _Glee_ and elsewhere, and does so again here; Betty White continues her hip granny schtick, which is starting to get tired.


----------



## Bierboy

Neenahboy said:


> ....Betty White continues her hip granny schtick, which is starting to get tired.


SACRILEGE!!....never!


----------



## Alpinemaps

I will, once again, take this opportunity to say that she was very sweet when I met her, completely down to earth, very humble, *very* cute in person (cute doesn't even begin to describe...). And I *still* haven't washed my arm from where she touched it.


----------



## NoThru22

Has anyone mentioned that Season One of Veronica Mars was on Netflix streaming in HD? I thought only the third season was in HD on broadcast. Oddly, seasons 2 and 3 are not HD on streaming.


----------



## Alpinemaps

TouchstonePics said:


> Hey guys! I'm here on behalf of Touchstone, and it's great to hear some excitement for our film. We have released a few additional clips for the movie. Check them out and let me know what you think!
> 
> New clips: screeninglog.com/journal/2010/9/7/five-new-clips-from-andy-fickmans-you-again.html


First I heard about it was watching Kristen Craig Ferguson and Jay Leno this week. Looks good, thanks for putting more clips up.


----------



## Kamakzie

Looks like one I will watch once its on video. That cast is pretty darned impressive.


----------



## Magnolia88

Kristen Bell has signed on to a Showtime Pilot with Don Cheadle.

Given that she has been doing so many crappy movies, it might be better for her career to come back to TV and remind people that she actually can act.


----------



## mwhip

Magnolia88 said:


> Kristen Bell has signed on to a Showtime Pilot with Don Cheadle.
> 
> Given that she has been doing so many crappy movies, it might be better for her career to come back to TV and remind people that she actually can act.


Agree. The book is really interesting, there is some good meat in there for her and Don to work with. As always it is up to the writers but Showtime is getting a little long in the tooth with some of their shows and need replacements. This is a good move for them.


----------



## Johnny Dancing

I just finished Season one. Anyone on the fence, I would recommend it. It is also available via Netflix streaming which is the first time I actually found something I wanted to watch. (except for the moment as Netflix streaming is down).

The best way to describe season 1 is Twin Peaks light with 90210 DNA mixed in.

First few episodes of season two seem to be setting up a new story arc for the season. Not as cool and mysterious as Season 1 but still fairly good. 

Kristen Bell is from my home town so I have always rooted for her but she is way to short for me (no offense to any little people out there). This probably is because I am 6'6" and 5 feet is fun for a little while but just does not work long term.


----------



## Jesda

She's in Scream 4. I'm not optimistic.


----------



## Maui

Johnny Dancing said:


> The best way to describe season 1 is Twin Peaks light with 90210 DNA mixed in.


Does not compute! Veronica Mars is one of my all-time favorite shows. The two shows you compare it to are most decidely not, especially not Twin Peaks.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Maui said:


> Does not compute! Veronica Mars is one of my all-time favorite shows. The two shows you compare it to are most decidely not, especially not Twin Peaks.


Although the ability to make such a comparison suggests a state of mind not incompatible with Twin Peaks...


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Johnny Dancing said:


> Kristen Bell is from my home town so I have always rooted for her but she is way to short for me (no offense to any little people out there). This probably is because I am 6'6" and 5 feet is fun for a little while but just does not work long term.


Yeah, that's totally why it never would have worked out between you two - she was too short for you.


----------



## mmilton80

Thread resurrections without pictures kinda suck.


----------



## Bierboy

I think the words "Veronica Mars" and "twin peaks" go together quite nicely....


----------



## Jesda

Christmas day last year, she and her husband and someone else sat down to eat behind us. I didn't even recognize her at first until a friend insisted she was "a dead ringer for Kristen Bell."


----------



## Amnesia

"Husband"? I thought she was just engaged...


----------



## scooterboy

Jesda said:


>


And she looks just thrilled to meet you!


----------



## Bierboy

That's gotta be the stupidest-looking sweater I've ever seen (even for the holidays)...


----------



## LoadStar

And she looks so thrilled to have her picture taken (in it).


----------



## Fish Man

LoadStar said:


> And she looks so thrilled to have her picture taken (in it).


Yet even in a goofy Christmas sweater, fuzzy winter hat, and in a blurry cell phone picture...

She's pretty hot!


----------



## mmilton80

I fear that she may becoming "mainstream" hot.


----------



## TriBruin

Bierboy said:


> That's gotta be the stupidest-looking sweater I've ever seen (even for the holidays)...


I was thinking "Racheal Berry" sweater when I saw it.

(But Kristen is still cute.)


----------



## mwhip

Amnesia said:


> "Husband"? I thought she was just engaged...


I thought so too but she refers to him as her husband on Twitter so I guess they got hitched.


----------



## Amnesia

mwhip said:


> I thought so too but she refers to him as her husband on Twitter so I guess they got hitched.


Not married:
A rep for Bell assures _People_ they are not married, and she has called him "husband" a few times in the past.​


----------



## JETarpon

Bierboy said:


> That's gotta be the stupidest-looking sweater I've ever seen (even for the holidays)...


That's how he got her to let him take the picture.

"Hello random stranger. That sweater is the stupides-looking sweater I've ever seen. May I take a picture of it?"


----------



## Kamakzie

Jesda said:


>


LOL! Her expression is priceless. Kind of like "Please shoot me now!"


----------



## Jesda

LoadStar said:


> And she looks so thrilled to have her picture taken (in it).


LOL, she took the picture herself and posted it to Twitter after we left (or rather, her husband took it)

And thats a truly awful sweater, and fanny pack...

I wanted to ask for a picture but it seems rude to nag people when they're eating on Christmas, even at a sports bar.


----------



## Johnny Dancing

Come on now, we all have received ugly holiday sweaters from our mom's we had to wear at least once. Or maybe it is just a Michigan thing.


----------



## Johnny Dancing

Maui said:


> Does not compute! Veronica Mars is one of my all-time favorite shows. The two shows you compare it to are most decidely not, especially not Twin Peaks.


It is Twin Peaks light in that both places seem nice and normal on the surface but there is a mysterious dark underbelly. Twin Peaks darkness was pure evil, where it seems Neptune's is bad people.

I am now on about episode 4 of Season 2, Season 1 was definitely more captivating from what I have seen so far. Still good though.


----------



## Tyrannosullyrex

Maui said:


> Does not compute! Veronica Mars is one of my all-time favorite shows. The two shows you compare it to are most decidely not, especially not Twin Peaks.


I'd say it's more like The Rockford Files.


----------



## mwhip

Promos from new Showtime show "House of Lies" coming in 2012







*Clicking on these may lead to seeing some NSFW ads.*


----------



## aadam101

I love that this thread never dies!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

True love is forever...


----------



## JETarpon

You need to put a warning on those pictures. The links take you to a site that has other images that are most definitely NSFW.


----------



## RandomTask

JETarpon said:


> You need to put a warning on those pictures. The links take you to a site that has other images that are most definitely NSFW.


True. The images themselves aren't safe for an old man like me. Like.


----------



## mwhip

Now with video:

Might be a spoiler for the show in case I need to warn anyone

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAvFK_8Gb2A&feature=player_embedded[/media]


----------



## RGM1138

I never really watched Mars, so I wasn't really impressed by her back then. But, with the advent of 'Fanboys' and her other movies, I definitely see the potential.

Dax Shepard, you lucky bastid.


----------



## Kamakzie

Emmy Rossum is pretty hot too..

EDIT: for some reason I thought she was going to be on House of Lies not realizing she was on Shameless. However she is still hot!


----------



## mwhip

FYI Kristen will be on Craig Ferguson this Friday 1/13. Her and Craig have some of the best interviews.


----------



## uncdrew

So hot.


----------



## Fleegle

mwhip said:


> FYI Kristen will be on Craig Ferguson this Friday 1/13. Her and Craig have some of the best interviews.


Thanks for teh heads-up. I'll make sure to record that one.

My friend called me to tell me that Kristen Bell has some hot dance scenes in the movie Burlesque. Sadly, I couldn't sit through more than 20 minutes or so of the movie, despite Kristen Bell.


----------



## Neenahboy

She has a new Funny or Die video out: http://www.digitalspy.com/odd/news/...attoo-covered-body-in-funny-or-die-video.html

A bit of NSFW language near the end.


----------



## mwhip




----------



## jlb

This is one of the best FoD vids yet. KB is so awesome in this......there's just too much hilarity to even choose the funniest moments.


----------



## mwhip

Funny story on Ellen


----------



## Bierboy

That's just flat out weird...


----------



## Robin

She is hot as hell, but she is nucking futs.


----------



## mwhip

Robin said:


> She is hot as hell, but she is nucking futs.


The best ones are


----------



## busyba

Robin said:


> She is hot as hell, but she is nucking futs.


She's well over the Vicky Mendoza Diagonal though.


----------



## whitson77

Robin said:


> She is hot as hell, but she is nucking futs.


I disagree with Mwhip. Stay far far way from the crazy ones. It never ends well.


----------



## mwhip

whitson77 said:


> I disagree with Bierboy. Stay far far way from the crazy ones. It never ends well.


Like I have any chance...she is Dax's problem.


----------



## whitson77

mwhip said:


> Like I have any chance...she is Dax's problem.


Don't sell yourself short. Make a lot of $$$ and you'll be in crazy girl heaven. But like I said, it won't end well.


----------



## ClutchBrake

That was unbelievably awesome! 

My wife and I love Kristen Bell and sloths so I can't wait to show her this video.


----------



## cheesesteak

Man, that went on forever. Or seemed like it. Guess I'm just not a sloth story kind of guy.


----------



## JETarpon

Ellen was awesome at the end.


----------



## Amnesia

busyba said:


> She's well over the Vicky Mendoza Diagonal though.


Definitely.


----------



## StacieH

That. was. hysterical.

I don't think she's nuts. I think she's very, very smart and quick-witted.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

StacieH said:


> That. was. hysterical.
> 
> I don't think she's nuts. I think she's very, very smart and quick-witted.


This.

I think she's remarkably self-aware (for an actor). But she just has a thing for sloths.  And like she said, she's a cryer.


----------



## alpacaboy

I think the sloth reaction was adorable.

But I won't deny her hotness influences my interpretation.


----------



## Amnesia

Sure. Picture Rosie O'Donnell having the same reaction. Not adorable at all...


----------



## busyba

Her meltdown reminded me of this girl (skip to 1:50)


----------



## Fish Man

alpacaboy said:


> I think the sloth reaction was adorable.
> 
> But I won't deny her hotness influences my interpretation.


Totally, completely and awesomely adorable.

I doubt she's an emotional wreck. She just happens to be a very attractive and smart girl who wears her emotions on her sleeve. It's endearing.


----------



## Bierboy

Fish Man said:


> Totally, completely and awesomely adorable.
> 
> I doubt she's an emotional wreck. She just happens to be a very attractive and smart girl who wears her emotions on her sleeve. It's endearing.


That is WAAAY more than "wearing your emotions on your sleeve"....it's weird.


----------



## mwhip

Bierboy said:


> That is WAAAY more than "wearing your emotions on your sleeve"....it's weird.


Have you met women? 

(I know I am in trouble for the above, oh well)


----------



## danterner

I think both the FOD video and the sloth story are very funny. I also think both are equally true. (In other words, I think she is having fun with Ellen; I don't think it's a true story, "video documentation" notwithstanding).


----------



## Snappa77

After the show


----------



## billypritchard

She's kidding, right?


----------



## Bierboy

As I stated earlier, she's certifiable...


----------



## DreadPirateRob

That's definitely a put-on. C'mon guys.


----------



## eddyj

DreadPirateRob said:


> That's definitely a put-on. C'mon guys.


I guess they have not seen the clip about the tattoos!


----------



## whitson77

eddyj said:


> I guess they have not seen the clip about the tattoos!


This was so 1 page ago.


----------



## whitson77

DreadPirateRob said:


> That's definitely a put-on. C'mon guys.


I'm not too sure about that.


----------



## Robin

The Funny or Die clip (while awesome) doesn't cinch anything.

She's an actress. If she couldn't pull off something like that she'd be a pretty crappy actress.

The question is -is- she acting in the whole sloth thing or is it legit? She certainly could be, but my gut instinct is that it's legit.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

whitson77 said:


> I'm not too sure about that.


She's a very smart girl. She's a very good actress. She has a wicked sense of humor. She's not afraid to make fun of herself. Put all those together, and I think you have the ability to create something which maybe is grounded in truth (i.e. she's a cryer, she wears her emotions on her sleeve) but is elevated to ridiculous levels for a laugh.


----------



## Fish Man

DreadPirateRob said:


> She's a very smart girl. She's a very good actress. She has a wicked sense of humor. She's not afraid to make fun of herself. Put all those together, and I think you have the ability to create something which maybe is grounded in truth (i.e. she's a cryer, she wears her emotions on her sleeve) but is elevated to ridiculous levels for a laugh.


This.


----------



## eddyj

I agree with the Dead Pirate.


----------



## danterner

Snappa77 said:


> After the show
> 
> YouTube Link: MQb2DFTKZh8


That clinched it for me - she's joking around. Reminds me of the match.com video profile of the girl who loves cats.

Last night I had a dream about the FOD video - I dreamt that she really did have the tattoos, and that I went to the same studio where she got them so I could get some of my own. Of all the various stuff that happened to me yesterday, the FOD video is what my unconscious mind decided needed further processing?!


----------



## Fish Man

DreadPirateRob said:


> She's a very smart girl. She's a very good actress. She has a wicked sense of humor. She's not afraid to make fun of herself.


These are the reasons that she's Craig Ferguson's favorite guest (and is a guest on his show several times a year).

She's about the only guest, at least the only female one, who can keep up with Ferguson and match his inspired silliness tit-for-tat.

Between 20 and 30 years ago, Teri Garr was this to David Letterman.


----------



## Azlen

DreadPirateRob said:


> She's a very smart girl. She's a very good actress. She has a wicked sense of humor. She's not afraid to make fun of herself. Put all those together, and I think you have the ability to create something which maybe is grounded in truth (i.e. she's a cryer, she wears her emotions on her sleeve) but is elevated to ridiculous levels for a laugh.


Let's not forget that Dax was also one of the originals on Punk'd. I don't think they would be together if she wasn't capable of doing some punking herself.


----------



## alpacaboy

I think the sloth video is real. Maybe I just want to believe. I mean, I don't know how _I'd_ react to someone bringing me a sloth.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

alpacaboy said:


> I think the sloth video is real. Maybe I just want to believe. I mean, I don't know how _I'd_ react to someone bringing me a sloth.


Come to think of it, neither do I.


----------



## mwhip

Amazing the video is at over 3 million views.

I think it's real, as you all know I like me some KB and seen many interviews with her (thanks ARWL!). I remember in one years ago she was talking about her crazy fascination with cute animals. As we all know sloths are the cutest of animals.


----------



## busyba

mwhip said:


> As we all know sloths are the cutest of animals.


Sorry, red pandas are the cutest.


----------



## danterner

busyba said:


> Sorry, red pandas are the cutest.


OMG those are adorable - I am in tears!


----------



## Robin

danterner said:


> OMG those are adorable - I am in tears!


Yeah? Well *I* am curled up the fetal position sobbing hysterically!


----------



## eddyj

danterner said:


> OMG those are adorable - I am in tears!





Robin said:


> Yeah? Well *I* am curled up the fetal position sobbing hysterically!


Video or it didn't happen! 

Besides, we know Robin is hormonal, so that does not count! 

/ducks and runs


----------



## Robin

Oh great, now I have visions of handing my 6yo the Flip "ok, I'm going to curl up the bed and pretend to cry hysterically. You get video, ok?"

On the off-chance she didn't ALREADY think I'm crazy...


----------



## DevdogAZ

I think there is at least some element of legitimacy to the Ellen video. I think KB's reaction when Ellen made her think a live sloth was coming out is too spontaneous to have been just acting.


----------



## StacieH

DevdogAZ said:


> I think there is at least some element of legitimacy to the Ellen video. I think KB's reaction when Ellen made her think a live sloth was coming out is too spontaneous to have been just acting.


That's kind of where I'm at. I wasn't sure about the video; it didn't seem like she was *really* crying. But she was on set when Ellen made her think a sloth was really coming out.

That's not to say she wasn't acting. The whole thing may have been an act. But I still think she's smart as a whip. And adorable.


----------



## StacieH

Oh...and....I have to get my husband to watch this video. He thinks I'M emotional?


----------



## madscientist

I think Kristen is smart as hell, and cute as anything, and definitely has a wicked sense of humor that I love. I think the sloth thing is mostly put-on. I think she does stuff like this, "fake intimacy" with the audience, as a weird (but effective) way of keeping her real private life private.

But I also think there's no doubt she would be very high-maintenance as a partner, regardless of how much of these videos are fake.


----------



## LoadStar

Yeah, I think Kristen is one of those in Hollywood that gives good talk show. (Tom Hanks is another... I doubt he could ever have a bad appearance on a talk show.) I'm pretty certain this whole thing is completely and totally a shtick just for the talk show appearance.


----------



## whitson77

Robin said:


> Yeah? Well *I* am curled up the fetal position sobbing hysterically!


:up:


----------



## whitson77

DreadPirateRob said:


> She's a very smart girl. She's a very good actress. She has a wicked sense of humor. She's not afraid to make fun of herself. Put all those together, and I think you have the ability to create something which maybe is grounded in truth (i.e. she's a cryer, she wears her emotions on her sleeve) but is elevated to ridiculous levels for a laugh.


I'm just saying that you _might _be blinded to the truth by your penis. 

You can be very smart, very witty, and very bat-poop crazy. I think Oscar Wilde was super intelligent, quick witted, and out of his mind at the same time. Same case with KB IMO. She's fun to be around when she isn't in overdrive I would guess.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

whitson77 said:


> I'm just saying that you _might _be blinded to the truth by your penis.


I've talked to my penis about this, and he swears that he is not exerting any undue influence on my opinion.


----------



## mwhip

whitson77 said:


> I'm just saying that you _might _be blinded to the truth by your penis.


This has been the case, for me, since 1986


----------



## Bierboy

whitson77 said:


> ...You can be very smart, very witty, and very bat-poop crazy...


...and this is where KB is....


----------



## busyba

The AutoTuneTheNews Boys (Double Rainbow, Bed Intruder, etc...) got a hold of the sloth clip:


----------



## Malcontent

*The L.A. Home of Kristen Bell Falls into Foreclosure*

http://realestalker.blogspot.com/2012/02/la-home-of-kristen-bell-falls-into.html


----------



## busyba

They had to move out after it was overrun by sloths.


----------



## whitson77

I'm shocked that she had money problems. You probably shouldn't be having birthday parties with sloths if you can pay off your debts.


----------



## Squeak

Jingle mail/Strategic default?


----------



## mwhip

Malcontent said:


> *The L.A. Home of Kristen Bell Falls into Foreclosure*
> 
> http://realestalker.blogspot.com/2012/02/la-home-of-kristen-bell-falls-into.html


Interesting I wonder what caused it. I wonder if her and Dax decided they wanted some other place and since it is purchased as a "trust" and she lost money on it since the real estate slide decided to let it go. Would not affect her or Dax's credit just be a business decision like so many banks do with buildings just let the other bank they owe money to to foreclose on it.


----------



## DevdogAZ

According to that article, she's been out of the house for quite a while. Pretty sure it was a strategic default rather than continuing to dump money into a house bought near the peak of the bubble.


----------



## ElJay

"Bat-poop crazy" plus strategic default... I have to say the KB hotness level is reaching an all time low for me.


----------



## wouldworker

ElJay said:


> "Bat-poop crazy" plus strategic default... I have to say the KB hotness level is reaching an all time low for me.


She's hot but I wouldn't do her because I disagree with her financial decisions? That's a new one.


----------



## busyba

wouldworker said:


> She's hot but I wouldn't do her because I disagree with her financial decisions? That's a new one.


Her credit report has sharp knees.


----------



## mwhip

Pregnant

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/entertainment/2012/11/kristin-bell-and-dax-shepard-are-expecting/


----------



## gilmoregirls102

TWO MILLION IN 11 HOURS!!!

Veronica Mars... welcome to the big screen!!!!

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/559914737/the-veronica-mars-movie-project

That video is awesome.


----------



## Jesda

Oh
Hell
Yes


----------



## DevdogAZ

That's great. Can't believe they got their goal so quickly. Here's hoping they get several million more so they can make the movie even more awesome.

Edit: In light of the post just above GiGi's, does that mean they shot the Kickstarter video many months ago? Im guessing she'll want to be at least two months post-delivery when they film the movie, and if they're planning to shoot in June, then she's got to be about 8 months pregnant at this point.


----------



## Robin

That looks about right.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Robin said:


> That looks about right.


Exactly. That was taken this week. So it means they shot the Kickstarter video many months ago. I wonder why they just decided to post it now.


----------



## eddyj

DevdogAZ said:


> Exactly. That was taken this week. So it means they shot the Kickstarter video many months ago. I wonder why they just decided to post it now.


Maybe they were getting others on board, or negotiating with the movie company.


----------



## mwhip

Robin said:


> That looks about right.


She has been very funny on Twitter about getting fat and putting on weight.


----------



## Doh

I think the video is about a year old, but it took that long to get Warner on board.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Yeah, they filmed the Kickstarter video last spring, when they had vague hopes of possibly filming during her summer hiatus from _House of Lies_ last year. But then WB wanted to take a longer look at it, and sat on the idea until recently. From the excellent Alan Sepinwall interview posted in the other thread:



Alan Sepinwall said:


> That was more than a year ago, and Thomas came very very close to convincing Warner Bros. to give him permission to try it at the time, in hopes they would film during Kristen Bell's hiatus after the first season of "House of Lies." But studio executives backed off, preferring to have their attorneys go over the possibilities with a fine-toothed comb to ensure they weren't exposing themselves to legal action by teaming with Kickstarter.


----------



## Jesda

Robin said:


> That looks about right.


I want to take credit for that.


----------



## MikeCC

Jesda said:


> I want to take credit for that.


Okay: nice photo.


----------



## Jesda

MikeCC said:


> Okay: nice photo.


My best work yet


----------



## Bierboy

MikeCC said:


> Okay: nice photo.


Oh....I thought.....um.....ah.....never mind....


----------



## MikeCC

Bierboy said:


> Oh....I thought.....um.....ah.....never mind....


Yeah, a _LOT _of us might want to take credit _that _way... or at least grin and smile about how much we tried to help.


----------



## mwhip

Kristen Bell and Dax Sheppard visit Dax's terminal father in the hospital.


----------



## MikeCC

^^ Man, the emotion and symbolism I get from that photo seems like something right out of _Parenthood_.

Extraordinarily touching and sweet.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

Woah. That's real stuff right there.


----------



## LoadStar

Maybe I'm off base here, but to me that seems like a very private family moment, not one that feels like it should be Instagrammed and shared with the entire world.


----------



## mwhip

LoadStar said:


> Maybe I'm off base here, but to me that seems like a very private family moment, not one that feels like it should be Instagrammed and shared with the entire world.


Dax's blog post my give it more context:


----------



## Robin

mwhip said:


> Dax's blog post my give it more context:


I cried.


----------



## LoadStar

mwhip said:


> Dax's blog post my give it more context:


Yes, it does, thanks. I retract my criticism.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

OMG. I'm bawling. 


I love Dax.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Little dusty in here.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

gilmoregirls102 said:


> OMG. I'm bawling.
> 
> I love Dax.


I do too. I used to think he was a tool. I don't know why, exactly. But he is *so* great and so *real* on _Parenthood_, and KB just raves about him, that I've done a 180 on him. And his blog (which I had read yesterday or the day before after KB tweeted it out) totally confirmed it.


----------



## LoadStar

DreadPirateRob said:


> I do too. I used to think he was a tool. I don't know why, exactly.


Probably because a lot of his *characters* are real tools, other than his role on Parenthood, and some of those impressions can rub off on the actor.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

DreadPirateRob said:


> I do too. I used to think he was a tool. I don't know why, exactly. But he is *so* great and so *real* on Parenthood, and KB just raves about him, that I've done a 180 on him. And his blog (which I had read yesterday or the day before after KB tweeted it out) totally confirmed it.


I could have wrote this exact post.


----------



## mwhip

I mean he was on jackass.


----------



## Azlen

mwhip said:


> I mean he was on jackass.


I thought he was on Punk'd rather than Jackass.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

mwhip said:


> I mean he was on jackass.


Was he? I don't remember him being on Jackass. I do remember him on Punk'd. And that Dane Cook movie, Employee of the Month, lol


----------



## Amnesia

Azlen said:


> I thought he was on Punk'd rather than Jackass.


Yes, that's correct


----------



## Graymalkin

So now we need a "That Dax Shepard... he's pretty cool" thread. 

Wonderful story about his dad. Room got really dusty for a bit.




Edited to fix hugely stupid mistake. Zevida preserved it for all eternity below.


----------



## Zevida

Graymalkin said:


> So now we need a "That Dane Cook... he's pretty cool" thread.


Yeah, but what does that have to do with Dax Shepard?


----------



## Graymalkin

Zevida said:


> Yeah, but what does that have to do with Dax Shepard?


I JUST realized my mistake and was coming here to fix it. Now I'm really embarrassed. Obviously I meant Dax Shepard. D'OH!

Every day, in every way, I'm becoming Homer Simpson.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Graymalkin said:


> Every day, in every way, I'm becoming Homer Simpson.


At least you'll always have donuts.

Mmmm!


----------



## Flop

And beer.


----------



## cmontyburns

Kristen Bell is cute in the morning.


----------



## Kamakzie

Kristen Bell is cute at any time of the day and not exclusive to mornings.


----------



## alpacaboy

I cannot help but feel a little disappointed that contributing to her/Rob's kickstarter page did not impact her as much as the baby sloth.

She is still cute though.


----------



## markz

I am late to the whole Veronica Mars game. I am upset that a lot of the pics early in this thread are missing.  Can you guys all start over! 

I didn't discover Kristin Bell till House of Lies really outside of a few talk show appearances. I am a big fan now!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

alpacaboy said:


> I cannot help but feel a little disappointed that contributing to her/Rob's kickstarter page did not impact her as much as the baby sloth.


Well, she hadn't had her coffee yet...


----------



## mwhip

It's a girl! Lincoln Bell Shepard

From their twitters:

@IMKristenBell My new roomate poops her pants and doesn't pay rent...basically @daxshepard1 pre-sobriety  welcome baby Lincoln xo

@daxshepard1 Lincoln Bell Shepard is here. She has mom's beauty and dad's obsession with breasts. Hooray!!!


----------



## ClutchBrake

Never heard Lincoln as a girl's name before. Guess someone has to start the trend.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

Awww!! That is so cool  March 28... 4 months and a day apart from my baby girl!!!


----------



## KyleLC

ClutchBrake said:


> Never heard Lincoln as a girl's name before. Guess someone has to start the trend.


----------



## ClutchBrake

KyleLC said:


>


Why the frown?


----------



## KyleLC

ClutchBrake said:


> Why the frown?


Naming a girl Lincoln.


----------



## ClutchBrake

KyleLC said:


> Naming a girl Lincoln.


Gotcha.

We are just going to have to get used to it. I blame Cameron Diaz's parents.


----------



## mwhip

KyleLC said:


> Naming a girl Lincoln.


Probably has to do with Dax's addiction to cars and Detroit.


----------



## danterner

Lincoln Bell Shepard seems like a name begging to be turned into a rebus.


----------



## Robin

Anyone seen The Lifeguard?

KB was adorable as always, and acted the part well, but the movie itself was pretty "meh". I rented it on itunes, glad I didn't pay twice as much for us to see it together in the theater.



Spoiler



It did make me cry when the she had to tell the mom her second son had died. Having kids has turned me soft.



Funny tidbit from one of her promotional interviews: she gave Dax the script to read and asked if he was comfortable with the sex scenes. "As long as you don't come back pregnant it's cool." She peed on a stick half way through filming and did indeed come back pregnant.


----------



## cherry ghost

KB on Parks and Rec tonight


----------



## jsmeeker

cherry ghost said:


> KB on Parks and Rec tonight


:up:

she looked great


----------



## cmontyburns

Boy, did she. Too bad they didn't give her much to play.


----------



## jsmeeker

They should have had some nod to 'Gossip Girl' in their.


----------



## MirclMax

And she is off the market.

http://www.tmz.com/2013/10/17/dax-shepard-kristen-bell-married/

But she's still pretty hot.


----------



## mwhip

FYI she will be on Late Late Show on Thursday the 13th. Her and Craig together make for some of the best interviews.


----------



## Doh

She looked great in the movie-- "you should only wear that".


----------



## madscientist

She was clearly a new mom... Dick even made a reference to her "new look" in the movie.


----------



## Philosofy

I have a quick Veronica Mars question. My wife thought the movie looked interesting, but I talked her into watching an episode or two of the show first. Neither of us have ever seen the show. We liked the first episode, and downloaded the first season. Should we finish all three seasons of the show before watching the movie? I don't want to see the movie if the killer is revealed in it or some other type of spoiler happens.

(Please be spoiler free in your response.)


----------



## Zevida

They do a bit of a recap at the beginning but I don't think that spoils the mysteries of the show. However, there are a few quick lines that semi give it away if you are paying enough attention. And, it will spoil some of the relationship development that happens during the show. I'd watch the show first if you are interested in that. The movie is not going anywhere.


----------



## danterner

Veronica's interactions and relationships in the movie will make it possible to rule out suspects for the first season's whodunit if you watch the movie first and series second. So while it's possible to enjoy the movie without having seen the series, I'd say you should watch the series first to maximize your enjoyment of the series, plus you'll enjoy the movie that much more because you'll get the fan-service moments better when you finally do see it.


----------



## markz

You could watch and enjoy the movie without having watched the series, but if you are going to watch both, watch the series first!


----------



## stevel

I never watched the show, but I enjoyed the movie very much. My wife, who did watch the show, also enjoyed it. It does help if you know a bit of the background - Wired ran a useful, spoiler-free, article on the characters and situations. I'd recommend reading that (link is in the "if you help" movie thread.


----------



## Robin

markz said:


> You could watch and enjoy the movie without having watched the series, but if you are going to watch both, watch the series first!


Exactly this. I'd want to watch the series without having seen the movie first.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Robin said:


> Exactly this. I'd want to watch the series without having seen the movie first.


This. The fan shout-outs made the movie infinitely more enjoyable to me.


----------



## smak

madscientist said:


> She was clearly a new mom... Dick even made a reference to her "new look" in the movie.


I definitely thing last summer she looked new mommish, but I think now she seems more in fighting shape.

-smak-


----------



## DreadPirateRob

She was only like 2-3 months post-delivery when they filmed the movie. There are reports from the set that she was using a breast-pump and learning new lines while in the makeup chair. You could definitely tell in the movie - they had her in dark clothes pretty much exclusively. 

But all of the press junkets lately show that she's definitely all the way back. She looks fantastic.


----------



## smak

DreadPirateRob said:


> She was only like 2-3 months post-delivery when they filmed the movie. There are reports from the set that she was using a breast-pump and learning new lines while in the makeup chair. You could definitely tell in the movie - they had her in dark clothes pretty much exclusively.
> 
> But all of the press junkets lately show that she's definitely all the way back. She looks fantastic.


Yah, I'm pretty sure they said that in the documentary shown at PaleyFest.

-smak-


----------



## Philosofy

I'm posting in this thread because I don't want spoilers. My wife and I got through the first VM season, and loved it. We are about 3 episodes into the second season. One thing that struck me is that, for a show that's 9.5 years old, the technology is pretty current. Yeah, there are no iPhones or iPads, and the phones are flip phones and an occasional video cassette, but outside of that, it hold up technology wise.


----------



## Robin

Wait until you see her first smartphone. It's a brick!


----------



## LoadStar

I don't remember her using a smartphone. Later in the series, I think she used a Danger Hiptop (T-Mobile Sidekick). I don't remember what she had earlier on, but I think it was a basic flip phone.


----------



## Robin

Ha! Yes, that's what I was thinking of.


----------



## Lori

I wanted that sidekick!


----------



## smak

I had a sidekick. While it wasn't iPhone thin, I wouldn't consider it a brick.

-smak-


----------



## TriBruin

Just when I had missing Kristen for too long she comes back strong:

Mary Poppins Quits with Kristen Bell


----------



## LoadStar

Man, with a singing voice like she has, it is kind of baffling why she hasn't done more singing/musical roles, aside from Frozen.


----------



## cmontyburns

LoadStar said:


> Man, with a singing voice like she has, it is kind of baffling why she hasn't done more singing/musical roles, aside from Frozen.


This doesn't invalidate your comment, but she was the lead in the TV movie version of Reefer Madness back in 2005. She's also starring in the limited revival of _Hair_ performing in Hollywood in August.


----------



## cmontyburns

p.s. As always, I heart KB.


----------



## Peter000

TriBruin said:


> Just when I had missing Kristen for too long she comes back strong:
> 
> Mary Poppins Quits with Kristen Bell


----------



## mwhip

And she is pregnant with second child!


----------



## Queue

Me and the wife went through all three seasons recently and now we want to watch the movie.

I watched S1, S2, and half of S3 a few years ago but never finished. I saw they were on amazon prime a few weeks ago and finally convinced the wife to try. It was like pulling teeth to get her to watch episode one. I told her just give it 15 minutes and if she didn't like it we would watch something else.

Since then she's described herself as a marshmallow and now can't wait for us to rent the movie.


----------



## smak

Interesting last year for KB. She was the lead in 3 films.

One basically had 0 boxoffice, one had a take of 3.5 million and one had a take of 1.3 billion.

-smak-


----------



## DancnDude

So this is happening...
"Play it Again, Dick"
Premiers Sept 16 (CW online)
http://www.buzzfeed.com/jarettwieselman/inside-the-next-chapter-of-veronica-mars#1sa0b3u


----------



## Robin

http://t.co/GnSvbcSG4o

Kristen Bell and Dax Shepherd in a Samsung commercial.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Robin said:


> http://t.co/GnSvbcSG4o
> 
> Kristen Bell and Dax Shepherd in a Samsung commercial.


This video does not exist.

Edit: You just did the YT tags backwards. Here you go:


----------



## cmontyburns

This might be the first time I've been disappointed in KB.


----------



## Robin

Thanks Dev, I was doing it in FR from memory.


----------



## Graymalkin

Aw, I thought it was a charming little ad.


----------



## madscientist

Liked it. "Eyes are muscles too".


----------



## Robin

I loved it. But then I'm a fan of Bell, Shepherd, and Samsung.


----------



## cmontyburns

It's a cute ad. I was mostly but not entirely joking about being disappointed in KB. Not because of Android, but because of Samsung. They're a pretty horrible company. Government bribery (in Korea), embezzlement scandals, the works. KB shouldn't be endorsing such a corrupt company.


----------



## mwhip

Kristen has a new Christmas song


----------



## Peter000

Cute!


----------



## Drewster

She tweeted this, saying "Try not to let this blow your mind."


Spoiler















(spoilered because big image)


----------



## zalusky

Drewster said:


> She tweeted this, saying "Try not to let this blow your mind."
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (spoilered because big image)


Nice to see famous people shopping at Bed Bath and Beyond.


----------



## mwhip

Kristen Bell final appearance on Craig Ferguson






She is trooper for showing up this pregnant and all.


----------



## LoadStar

She and Dax also filmed another Samsung commercial for the holidays:


----------



## JETarpon

I'm listening to the audio version of The Thousand Dollar Tan Line, which Kristen Bell narrates. I like it so far.


----------



## Peter000

JETarpon said:


> I'm listening to the audio version of The Thousand Dollar Tan Line, which Kristen Bell narrates. I like it so far.


Thanks... Have some Audible credits to burn, so I got it just to hear 8 hours of KB's voice in my ear.


----------



## markp99

Me too


----------



## stellie93

Is Dax her husband or her "baby daddy?"


----------



## cmontyburns

Both.


----------



## Drewster

IIRC, baby daddy to #1, then husband, and now #2's almost here.


----------



## cmontyburns

Yep, that's right. They were holding off getting married until "everyone can do it". Once that passed in California, they went down to the courthouse at lunch one day and got hitched.


----------



## jlb

Those two are so perfect together!


----------



## MikeekiM

I've never watched Veronica Mars before... I notice the series is on Amazon Prime for free streaming... Is it still a worthwhile series to watch, given everything else out there that I haven't seen (like Dexter, The Wire, Sons of Anarchy, Sopranos, 6 Feet Under, Weeds, etc...)

I have always been curious about Mars...but now that I have all of your insight, I thought I'd ask the question... Still worthy of my viewing time?


----------



## danterner

I enjoyed it when I saw it, which was a few years after it had finished its run. This week I started watching a second time, alongside my daughter who is watching it for the first time. So it's good enough that I'm willing to give it a second run-through. I wouldn't say it is as good as Dexter was (in its prime), or the Wire, or 6 Feet Under. I'd say each one of those is better. And I'd say the Wire is tied with Breaking Bad, for me, for Best TV Show of All Time. But all of those shows are very different than VM: They all have a much harder edge. (I haven't seen Sons of Anarchy or Sopranos or Weeds, so can't comment on those). Veronica Mars is very good for what it is: a young adult mystery show with excellent character development and generally clever writing but sometimes uneven acting. It's certainly worth the time investment to watch it. But I think I'd watch some of the other series you listed first.


----------



## Robin

And the best parent/child relationship I've ever seen on TV.


----------



## cmontyburns

danterner said:


> I enjoyed it when I saw it, which was a few years after it had finished its run. This week I started watching a second time, alongside my daughter who is watching it for the first time. So it's good enough that I'm willing to give it a second run-through. I wouldn't say it is as good as Dexter was (in its prime), or the Wire, or 6 Feet Under. I'd say each one of those is better. And I'd say the Wire is tied with Breaking Bad, for me, for Best TV Show of All Time. But all of those shows are very different than VM: They all have a much harder edge. (I haven't seen Sons of Anarchy or Sopranos or Weeds, so can't comment on those). Veronica Mars is very good for what it is: a young adult mystery show with excellent character development and generally clever writing but sometimes uneven acting. It's certainly worth the time investment to watch it. But I think I'd watch some of the other series you listed first.


Unlike most of those, Veronica Mars is only three seasons (although three network seasons, so each may have more episodes), so the commitment isn't necessarily as great.

Yes, a few of the supporting characters (e.g. Duncan) weren't all that well-acted, but KB is never less than brilliant, and she pulls everyone along with her. Enrico Colantoni is also terrific in the show. As Robin intimates, the two of them together are really rewarding.

Among the listed shows, The Wire and The Sopranos are the most ambitious, but in my eyes VM is more ambitious than any of the others. There's simply no way a noir mystery series cum teen drama (on the CW, no less) should have worked, but this one pulled it off. Most of the other shows named were content to be what they were, and almost all of them went significantly off the rails before they were done.

In short, watch Veronica Mars.  At least, watch the first season. You'll be surprised how good it is.


----------



## Drewster

I posted this the other day in another thread...



Drewster said:


> I wasn't enthused by the marketing of Veronica Mars at the time. I heard it was good, but "high school private eye" just didn't grab me.
> 
> Then last year I tried a DVD from NetFlix. Holy cow! This is an _extremely_ noir show, and _very_ good. It's not an 8pm family show, it's a 10pm detective drama. The themes are complex and adult, characters develop in unexpected ways, actors give performances you'd never expect, and actions have consequences that become part of the narrative.
> 
> :up: :up:


----------



## stellie93

I watched this when it was first on way back, so I decided to rewatch. When I searched it I found a Veronica Mars movie from 2014? How did I miss that? I assume it's no good or I would have heard of it?


----------



## zalusky

stellie93 said:


> I watched this when it was first on way back, so I decided to rewatch. When I searched it I found a Veronica Mars movie from 2014? How did I miss that? I assume it's no good or I would have heard of it?


The movie is pretty good but since its not a 22 hours the buildup is harder to do.


----------



## LoadStar

stellie93 said:


> I watched this when it was first on way back, so I decided to rewatch. When I searched it I found a Veronica Mars movie from 2014? How did I miss that? I assume it's no good or I would have heard of it?


Not sure how you missed the Kickstarter campaign. It remains one of the most funded campaigns in Kickstarter history, the most funded movie campaign, and resulted in some talk about it being the harbinger of a totally new way movies (particularly niche movies) could be funded in the future.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/559914737/the-veronica-mars-movie-project
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=502068


----------



## ElJay

stellie93 said:


> I watched this when it was first on way back, so I decided to rewatch. When I searched it I found a Veronica Mars movie from 2014? How did I miss that? I assume it's no good or I would have heard of it?


I watched it when I was bored on an airplane and the movies were free... It was mildly interesting to see the characters again after so long. That was the only thing it had going for it.


----------



## zalusky

ElJay said:


> I watched it when I was bored on an airplane and the movies were free... It was mildly interesting to see the characters again after so long. That was the only thing it had going for it.


The movie script was a tribute to the fans and where are they now.

Rob Thomas has said he would go way darker if given the chance.


----------



## LoadStar

I thought the movie was good given the constraints:
- need to introduce and conclude a mystery during the duration of the movie
- need to bring the main characters back together after 10 years
- need to give a brief, yet sufficient introduction to the world of Veronica Mars for new fans
- need to setup possible future Veronica Mars stuff
- need to do it all within the $5.7m budget
- need to do it within a very tight (under 1 month) shooting schedule

Those are some constraints that are very hard to navigate, and I thought Rob Thomas did a very good job.


----------



## smak

I liked the movie, but I thought the murder mystery was fumbled a bit.

-smak-


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I thought the movie was more Veronica Mars fan service than actual Veronica Mars. And it was OK, but I don't think it really lived up to the source material.


----------



## jlb

danterner said:


> I enjoyed it when I saw it, which was a few years after it had finished its run. This week I started watching a second time, alongside my daughter who is watching it for the first time. So it's good enough that I'm willing to give it a second run-through. I wouldn't say it is as good as Dexter was (in its prime), or the Wire, or 6 Feet Under. I'd say each one of those is better. And I'd say the Wire is tied with Breaking Bad, for me, for Best TV Show of All Time. But all of those shows are very different than VM: They all have a much harder edge. (I haven't seen Sons of Anarchy or Sopranos or Weeds, so can't comment on those). Veronica Mars is very good for what it is: a young adult mystery show with excellent character development and generally clever writing but sometimes uneven acting. It's certainly worth the time investment to watch it. But I think I'd watch some of the other series you listed first.


If it has KB in it, I am watching it, regardless of what it is. Heck, I'd watch her read the telephone book!


----------



## jlb

Oh, and her commercials with Dax/Samsung.... The only commercial I stop for when I am FFing, even though I have seen it a zillion times.


----------



## Drewster

I just finished the second novel, "Mr. Kiss and Tell". It's excellent! Much stronger and more engaging than the first.


----------



## cmontyburns

Glad to hear. I've got 100 pages or so to finish in another book first, and then I have MKaT queued up next.


----------



## JohnB1000

LoadStar said:


> I thought the movie was good given the constraints:
> - need to introduce and conclude a mystery during the duration of the movie
> - need to bring the main characters back together after 10 years
> - need to give a brief, yet sufficient introduction to the world of Veronica Mars for new fans
> - need to setup possible future Veronica Mars stuff
> - need to do it all within the $5.7m budget
> - need to do it within a very tight (under 1 month) shooting schedule
> 
> Those are some constraints that are very hard to navigate, and I thought Rob Thomas did a very good job.


I never watched the show but recently watched the movie. It was a bit confusing about who was who (back in the day) but it was enjoyable.


----------



## Robin

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/kristen-bell-joins-melissa-mccarthy-774089

" Kristen Bell will star opposite Melissa McCarthy in Universal's upcoming comedy Michelle Darnell.

McCarthy is toplining the movie, which will shoot in March with Kathy Bates and Peter Dinklage also in the cast. McCarthy's husband, Ben Falcone, is in the director's chair."


----------



## JohnB1000

Clearly right on the back of Falcone and McCarthy's successful collaboration with Tami


----------



## mwhip

Another reason KB is so awesome? Pro-vaxxer!

http://www.cnn.com/2015/02/17/living/feat-kristen-bell-vaccines-holding-babies-hln/


----------



## MikeekiM

MikeekiM said:


> I've never watched Veronica Mars before... I notice the series is on Amazon Prime for free streaming... Is it still a worthwhile series to watch, given everything else out there that I haven't seen (like Dexter, The Wire, Sons of Anarchy, Sopranos, 6 Feet Under, Weeds, etc...)
> 
> I have always been curious about Mars...but now that I have all of your insight, I thought I'd ask the question... Still worthy of my viewing time?


Took me a while to start it...and get through the 1st season...

Actually...it took me a while to watch enough episodes to get interested enough to binge watch like mad!

Probably watched the 1st 3 to 5 episodes a 9-12 months ago...picked it back up about a month ago and binged watched the 1st season (22 episodes?)...

Wow... I really loved the 1st season...



Spoiler



Kind of surprised they resolved so much of the conflict of the show... I thought that I would have had to wait longer for the Lilly killing punchline... Now I am not so sure what to expect of the 2nd season now that the main conflict is resolved...or so I think...


----------



## JETarpon

They'll set up another conflict


----------



## MikeekiM

Anyone watch Play It Again Dick?


----------



## MikeekiM

Just completed the second season... I enjoyed the first season, but I think I liked the second even better...


----------



## MikeekiM

After a bit of a hiatus, I am starting up season 3... So far so good... I miss the Neptune High School backdrop...just getting used to the whole college context...

They slowed down and gave us a more moody version of the theme song I am so used to hearing from the first two seasons "...along time ago, we used to be friends...come on now sugar!"


----------



## zalusky

MikeekiM said:


> After a bit of a hiatus, I am starting up season 3... So far so good... I miss the Neptune High School backdrop...just getting used to the whole college context... They slowed down and gave us a more moody version of the theme song I am so used to hearing from the first two seasons "...along time ago, we used to be friends...come on now sugar!"


I felt like the suits got involved during the 3rd season. Lots of tweaks. I much preferred the first season.


----------



## Drewster

I liked the first and third best.


----------



## smak

zalusky said:


> I felt like the suits got involved during the 3rd season. Lots of tweaks. I much preferred the first season.


In the fact of the way the mysteries played out, I think that it was not really the suits but Rob Thomas trying a different format to get more people to watch to prolong the series.

-smak-


----------



## Drewster

I thought the first season was the best, followed by the third.

My understanding is that in the second season they tried to not work Kristen Bell as much, and so developed the Logan/Weevil subplots. The changes in the third season were attempts to make it more accessible for new viewers -- shorter plot arcs, more mystery-of-the-week stuff, etc.


----------



## zalusky

Drewster said:


> I thought the first season was the best, followed by the third. My understanding is that in the second season they tried to not work Kristen Bell as much, and so developed the Logan/Weevil subplots. The changes in the third season were attempts to make it more accessible for new viewers -- shorter plot arcs, more mystery-of-the-week stuff, etc.


There's been some discussion that there might a Netflix style follow on and if it happens it supposed to be much darker. If you search you tube you will also find a prototype 4th season where they wanted to do a jump ahead retool where she was working for the FBI.


----------



## Drewster

That was a last-ditch pitch to get a fourth season approved.

I'd love to see MV as an occasional NetFlix series. I think that's a form where it would be right at home.


----------



## Robin

I would hire a babysitter so I could binge that.


----------



## efilippi

Drewster said:


> I'd love to see MV as an occasional NetFlix series. I think that's a form where it would be right at home.


Is that a typo or are you referring to something else? Sorry if I'm obtuse.


----------



## Drewster

Ha! Sorry, I meant VM. I must have reversed it because of course it wouldn't be "vm" as in "virtual machine".


----------



## zalusky

efilippi said:


> Is that a typo or are you referring to something else? Sorry if I'm obtuse.


I think he slsydexic


----------



## LoadStar

zalusky said:


> If you search you tube you will also find a prototype 4th season where they wanted to do a jump ahead retool where she was working for the FBI.


That was included on the 3rd season DVD set.


----------



## MikeekiM

OK...Just finished the 3rd season in record time... Enjoyed the season, but didn't feel like I got closure for the series... Was hoping to gain closure by watching the movie (much like how Serenity tied up a lot of loose ends for Firefly).

I was wrong... 

Clearly the movie was not designed for a binge watcher like me to watch right after the final season 3 episode... The movie was clearly designed to parade all the original characters out for nostalgia...assuming we haven't seen these characters for the last 7 years (which is what all of the original viewers of the television shows were treated to)...

I get it... And I can definitely see how the movie would be a treat for those that watched the series years ago... But for my specific situation, the movie was a bit of a let down...


----------



## ElJay

MikeekiM said:


> But for my specific situation, the movie was a bit of a let down...


The movie simply wasn't very good. It felt like some sort of VM nostalgia porn written with a checklist.


----------



## LoadStar

I disagree. I thought the movie was pretty good -- given the constraints of having to write a self-contained mystery, bringing characters back, and re-setting the playing field for future Veronica Mars works (books, possible TV, etc.), all while working on a shoestring budget.

Part of the problem is that VM typically works on a fairly grand scale... mysteries that span anywhere between half to a whole season, and effects that stretch even further. The mystery in the VM movie was microscopic by comparison, but it was still a reasonably interesting story. There's no arguing that there was a nostalgia piece to the movie, but I still thought that the story stood up well enough even beside that aspect.

I'm honestly not sure there would have been anything they could have done given a 2 hour low budget movie that would have felt anything but small compared to the series. 

My only complaint was the choice to film in LA. It just did not capture the feeling of the series. It didn't feel like Neptune. Other than that, I was OK with the movie.


----------



## MikeekiM

LoadStar said:


> I disagree. I thought the movie was pretty good -- given the constraints of having to write a self-contained mystery, bringing characters back, and re-setting the playing field for future Veronica Mars works (books, possible TV, etc.), all while working on a shoestring budget.
> 
> Part of the problem is that VM typically works on a fairly grand scale... mysteries that span anywhere between half to a whole season, and effects that stretch even further. The mystery in the VM movie was microscopic by comparison, but it was still a reasonably interesting story. There's no arguing that there was a nostalgia piece to the movie, but I still thought that the story stood up well enough even beside that aspect.
> 
> I'm honestly not sure there would have been anything they could have done given a 2 hour low budget movie that would have felt anything but small compared to the series.
> 
> My only complaint was the choice to film in LA. It just did not capture the feeling of the series. It didn't feel like Neptune. Other than that, I was OK with the movie.


Yes... I agree... If I take those constraints and considerations into play, they did a good job... And as I say, I think my issue is caused by watching the show back-to-back for the first time... My mind (and the momentum of binge watching for 10s of hours) was ready for another Veronica Mars episode...

Seeing the younger actors and the long term sets (and the momentum of the actors having worked with each other on a daily basis) to immediately seeing them older and in this low budget film with all the factors that you mentioned just became a bit of a distraction for me while watching the film...

Instead of watching in awe as characters that I haven't seen for 7 years come out and getting nostalgic, I found myself being a little jarred by the shift from the higher production television show to the movie and older, more mature actors... And by the way, I thought Weevil looked younger and healthier in the film than he looked in Season 3!

I know part of the context was the Neptune high school reunion, but I couldn't help thinking that this felt a little bit like a high school reunion for me as a fan as I wonder what each of actors will look like 7-years later as they came into frame...

Anyway...not trying to poo-poo on the film or be overly critical... Just sharing my reaction to the film... Loved the series...liked the movie...


----------



## MikeekiM

Wow... I am sure all of you VM followers probably already saw this, but for me, this sneak peek at what Season 4 would have been like is GOLD...


----------



## MikeekiM

ElJay said:


> It felt like some sort of VM nostalgia porn written with a checklist.


In a single sentence, this isn't far from how the movie felt to me...

I am a little surprised that they weren't able to sneak in a visit from Duncan Kane and his daughter...


----------



## zalusky

I think we need to remember the movie was Kickstarter based. Because of this Rob Thomas himself has said that it should be a tribute to fans who paid for much of it. I think Netflix is a perfect place for it with 13 episode arcs and the ability to be as dark as he wants they can do very interesting stuff. I am not sure if I want her shackled to the FBI vs being a private dick. I can see loosing a lot of the supporting cast but the father daughter thing is pretty crucial. The Logan thing I am on the fence about.

Now maybe we need to get iZombie to fail so Rob has some more time.


----------



## Wil

zalusky said:


> I think we need to remember the movie was Kickstarter based. Because of this Rob Thomas himself has said that it should a tribute to fans who paid for much of it.


Most of whom paid for and would have preferred an actual Veronica Mars movie.


----------



## MikeekiM

Wil said:


> Most of whom paid for and would have preferred an actual Veronica Mars movie.


From what I see from reviews on YouTube, Amazon and some simple Google searching, the film gets high praise with 4 and 5 star reviews, which surprises me a bit... Fans appear to have had their appetite appeased by this movie...

As I said, I get all of the constraints the film was burdened with, but when I watch a film, I want to immerse myself in the viewing experience and I shouldn't have to be keenly aware of all the challenges that the production team was under to make the film...

But I definitely can see how getting "the gang" back together on the big screen after 7 years is a huge draw...


----------



## cmontyburns

Wil said:


> Most of whom paid for and would have preferred an actual Veronica Mars movie.


I'm curious what you mean by this. Rob Thomas has said the movie he was most tempted to make probably would have disappointed fans, because it would have had almost none of the characters in it. Not even Keith. Thomas did make a Veronica Mars movie. Just not one that advanced the concept in any way.


----------



## stevel

The movie did well by the Kickstarter backers. But since most of these got a free download/DVD, they were less inclined to see it in the theater (I did, though). As such, it was not a financial success in general release.

I liked the movie, though I didn't think it was great. I do think Thomas did a better job here than Whedon did with Serenity.


----------



## MikeekiM

Started watching iZombie (I know, I know...different thread)... So far, it's pretty darn good...and very reminiscent of Veronica Mars...

I wonder how many seasons iZombie will be able to air for...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

MikeekiM said:


> I wonder how many seasons iZombie will be able to air for...


I take the fact that Season 1 didn't get a blu-ray release as not a good sign for the show's overall health...


----------



## MikeekiM

Ugh.... Another show destined for an early termination followed by a cult following of binge watchers wondering why the show didn't do better?


----------



## LoadStar

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I take the fact that Season 1 didn't get a blu-ray release as not a good sign for the show's overall health...


Maybe... then again, it may also be a sign of poor health of DVD/Blu-Ray releases of TV shows, in favor of streaming. I know that I would tend to stream rather than buy most series these days.


----------



## Drewster

If the books are an indication of how dark Thomas wants to go, I'm not surprised it has trouble finding an audience and a buyer. That's why I think it would do well in occasional short runs on NetFlix or HBO, etc.

Does Amazon still have the exclusive on streaming this series?


----------



## cmontyburns

MikeekiM said:


> Ugh.... Another show destined for an early termination followed by a cult following of binge watchers wondering why the show didn't do better?


It's doing well enough. The CW has already increased the episode order for the current season.


----------



## jth tv

I watched Veronica Mars on Amazon during a free month trial. I liked at first but once the primary plot device of a show becomes blackmail I (and a lot of other people) quickly lose interest. iZombie is doing the same thing, blackmail (Major Lilywhite), enough already.


----------



## smak

LoadStar said:


> I disagree. I thought the movie was pretty good -- given the constraints of having to write a self-contained mystery, bringing characters back, and re-setting the playing field for future Veronica Mars works (books, possible TV, etc.), all while working on a shoestring budget.
> 
> Part of the problem is that VM typically works on a fairly grand scale... mysteries that span anywhere between half to a whole season, and effects that stretch even further. The mystery in the VM movie was microscopic by comparison, but it was still a reasonably interesting story. There's no arguing that there was a nostalgia piece to the movie, but I still thought that the story stood up well enough even beside that aspect.
> 
> I'm honestly not sure there would have been anything they could have done given a 2 hour low budget movie that would have felt anything but small compared to the series.
> 
> My only complaint was the choice to film in LA. It just did not capture the feeling of the series. It didn't feel like Neptune. Other than that, I was OK with the movie.


The movie was fine, but there were a lot of dumb choices.

Most having to do with who was murdered, and who did the murdering.

-smak-


----------



## mwhip

One thing Rob and Diane are good at is finding women who will be stars. First Kristen Bell and now Rose McIver. Even if iZombie doesn't go far Rose is going to have a great career.


----------



## cmontyburns

This is as good a place to mention that the two of them meet, sort of, in a late-January episode of iZombie. KB provides voiceover in the episode.


----------



## MikeekiM

Just a voiceover? I'd love to see KB on screen on iZombie... That would be cool...I love that there have already been a number of crossovers including Ryan Hansen (Dick), Percy Daggs (Wallace) and Daran Norris (Cliff)...

I'd love to see Veronica Mars and Weevil...Krysten Ritter would be a good x-over too, but she's probably too busy with Jessica Jones...


----------



## cmontyburns

In this vein, here's an iZombie casting spoiler:



Spoiler



Enrico Colantoni has signed on to a recurring role. He's in at least two episodes this season.


----------



## cmontyburns

MikeekiM said:


> Krysten Ritter would be a good x-over too, but she's probably too busy with Jessica Jones...


Actually, I doubt that. They've only shot the one season and there hasn't been an order for a second season yet. She'll be in The Defenders as JJ, but that has to wait (I assume) for the Luke Cage and Iron Fist series to be made.


----------



## ClutchBrake

cmontyburns said:


> Actually, I doubt that. They've only shot the one season and there hasn't been an order for a second season yet. She'll be in The Defenders as JJ, but that has to wait (I assume) for the Luke Cage and Iron Fist series to be made.


Interesting. I didn't know that. Thanks.


----------



## cmontyburns

ClutchBrake said:


> Interesting. I didn't know that. Thanks.


Melissa Rosenberg, the showrunner, talked about this a bit in an interview with The Hollywood Reporter (link goes to part 2 of the interview, from which I pulled this quote; interview contains series spoilers):



> *Is there room for a second season of Jessica Jones before The Defenders in your mind?*
> 
> I hope so. There certainly is storytelling wise. The question becomes is there actual time? There are logistics involved, because Defenders has to shoot by a certain time, contractually. Actually, I'm not sure; I'm not at all involved in those conversations, much to my dismay. The first question is whether or not we will even get a second season. The second question is, if so, when? Will it be before The Defenders or after? I'd certainly love it to be before but there are things that play into that  time, availability.


----------



## ClutchBrake

cmontyburns said:


> Melissa Rosenberg, the showrunner, talked about this a bit in an interview with The Hollywood Reporter (link goes to part 2 of the interview, from which I pulled this quote; interview contains series spoilers):


That's exactly the article I read when you I saw your first post. I thought you were crazy when you said it hadn't been picked up for season 2 and went to Google thinking you were wrong. 

Now I understand why though.


----------



## JYoung

Nothing stopping them from doing Season 2 of Jessica Jones after the Defenders though.


----------



## mwhip

Her and Dax made a vacation music video


----------



## MikeCC

mwhip said:


> Her and Dax made a vacation music video


Her did?

Hmm. Her danced okay, I guess. Her is still very pretty, even in the wilds of Africa.

(Grammar is more than just your Nana's title. )


----------



## DevdogAZ

JYoung said:


> Nothing stopping them from doing Season 2 of Jessica Jones after the Defenders though.


I'm sure anyone who cares already knows this, but Jessica Jones was renewed for a second season that will be produced and released before Defenders.


----------



## cmontyburns

Back to KB --

It was announced about a week ago, but I don't think anyone has posted it here. So, if you are unaware, KB will be co-starring with Ted Danson this fall in a new NBC sitcom, _Good Place_. It's produced by Mike Schur, who has run The Office, Parks and Recreation, and (currently) Brooklyn Nine-Nine. Great pedigree! This is automatically the show I am most looking forward to next season.

(KB will continue working on House of Lies for Showtime. I've admittedly seen almost nothing of that show, but it continues to strike me as being beneath her talents.)


----------



## Frylock

cmontyburns said:


> (KB will continue working on House of Lies for Showtime. I've admittedly seen almost nothing of that show, but it continues to strike me as being beneath her talents.)


If you've never seen the show, how it it beneath her talents? It's a really good show, and has allowed her to play a very different character from what she normally plays.


----------



## mwhip

MikeCC said:


> Her did?
> 
> Hmm. Her danced okay, I guess. Her is still very pretty, even in the wilds of Africa.
> 
> (Grammar is more than just your Nana's title. )


Well that was backhanded. Sorry my grammar did not live up to your expectations. But I guess if you use a winky face it makes you not so much of a jerk.  Did it work?


----------



## cmontyburns

Frylock said:


> If you've never seen the show, how it it beneath her talents? It's a really good show, and has allowed her to play a very different character from what she normally plays.


I didn't say I've never seen the show. "Almost nothing" is relative to the amount of show that exists at this point. I've seen bits of several seasons and to me it continues to have a wannabe-prestige sheen given by its premium-cable home, but is entirely run-of-the-mill in reality. I'm happy you like it (seriously), but I'd rather see KB in something else. Fortunately, we'll both be happy soon enough.


----------



## Amnesia

cmontyburns said:


> (KB will continue working on House of Lies for Showtime. I've admittedly seen almost nothing of that show, but it continues to strike me as being beneath her talents.)


But a NBC sitcom is appropriate? I think it's the other way around...


----------



## Frylock

Amnesia said:


> But a NBC sitcom is appropriate? I think it's the other way around...


I was excited to see she was doing a new show. But then I saw it had Ted Danson. And the excitement dropped off pretty quickly. She needs a better supporting cast to make this new show work IMO.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Frylock said:


> I was excited to see she was doing a new show. But then I saw it had Ted Danson. And the excitement dropped off pretty quickly. She needs a better supporting cast to make this new show work IMO.


Ted Danson can be amazing (Fargo, Damages).


----------



## Dawghows

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Ted Danson can be amazing (Fargo, Damages).


Exactly. He's been great in everything I've seen him in over the last several years.


----------



## Maui

Yeah, cause Ted Danson has no experience with being in successful sitcoms
<cough>Cheers<cough>
<cough>Becker<cough>

Personally, I think he helped CSI tremendously in the last few years, especially after the really bad Lawrence Fishburne years.


----------



## Amnesia

Maui said:


> Yeah, cause Ted Danson has no experience with being in successful sitcoms


Successful? Sure. Something that I'd want to watch next season? Perhaps not.


----------



## cmontyburns

If anyone doesn't think Ted Danson was great in Cheers, they're not hooked up right.


----------



## kettledrum

Does that mean Ted Danson is not on CSI:Cyber anymore?


----------



## DancnDude

kettledrum said:


> Does that mean Ted Danson is not on CSI:Cyber anymore?


It was a 1 year contract, which is up after this season. They haven't decided what's going to happen to Cyber next year, if it even gets renewed.


----------



## DevdogAZ

kettledrum said:


> Does that mean Ted Danson is not on CSI:Cyber anymore?





DancnDude said:


> It was a 1 year contract, which is up after this season. They haven't decided what's going to happen to Cyber next year, if it even gets renewed.


In most cases when an actor is in a current show and is also cast in a new pilot, the contract for the pilot show is in second position, meaning that if the current show continues, the new show will either have to be recast, or work around the schedule of the existing show.

Because of the wildly inefficient way the networks do pilot season, the majority of pilots will not get ordered to series, so casting directors and showrunners don't worry about the conflicts at this stage, because in most cases they won't result in a real problem.


----------



## eddyj

DancnDude said:


> It was a 1 year contract, which is up after this season. They haven't decided what's going to happen to Cyber next year, if it even gets renewed.


I watched every CSI religiously (even Miami!) but I stopped this year after a few episodes. I wanted to like it, and I really hoped Ted Danson would help (liked him a lot in the original), but no such luck.

/back to VM talk


----------



## cmontyburns

DevdogAZ said:


> In most cases when an actor is in a current show and is also cast in a new pilot, the contract for the pilot show is in second position, meaning that if the current show continues, the new show will either have to be recast, or work around the schedule of the existing show.
> 
> Because of the wildly inefficient way the networks do pilot season, the majority of pilots will not get ordered to series, so casting directors and showrunners don't worry about the conflicts at this stage, because in most cases they won't result in a real problem.


Although in this case, Good Place was ordered direct to series, so Danson will be in it and is committed.


----------



## mwhip

I can't believe in a thread about the angel Kristen Bell you guys are arguing about Ted Danson.


----------



## stevel

mwhip said:


> I can't believe in a thread about the angel Kristen Bell you guys are arguing about Ted Danson.


It's better than arguing about apostrophes.


----------



## Frylock

Maui said:


> Yeah, cause Ted Danson has no experience with being in successful sitcoms
> <cough>Cheers<cough>
> <cough>Becker<cough>
> 
> Personally, I think he helped CSI tremendously in the last few years, especially after the really bad Lawrence Fishburne years.


Successful and things I enjoy are not the same. Cheers was good. Becker I thought was terrible. I can't comment on CSI, as I stopped watching years before.


----------



## cmontyburns

cmontyburns said:


> This is as good a place to mention that the two of them meet, sort of, in a late-January episode of iZombie. KB provides voiceover in the episode.


KB's voice cameo was about all of 15 seconds, but it was glorious! So funny. (And the episode was crackerjack. Great show.)


----------



## Drewster

Which episode?


----------



## cmontyburns

Last night's (OAD 2/2/2016).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

cmontyburns said:


> Last night's (OAD 2/2/2016).


"Fifty Shades of Grey Matter"

(I love the episode titles for this show!)


----------



## mwhip

Here is the clip but there is some course language in this so be careful


----------



## kettledrum

Kristen Bell Reveals Her Struggle with Depression


----------



## Drewster

Posted to Instagram, about getting ready for the Emmys


__
http://instagr.am/p/BKjB93VDkHf/


----------



## Robin




----------



## cmontyburns

The best thing about that is the ridiculous shoulder pads in KB's jacket.


----------



## Robin

Drewster said:


> Posted to Instagram, about getting ready for the Emmys
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BKjB93VDkHf/


Ha! I've often wondered how celebs who've had babies got that look. Now I know.


----------



## astrohip

That Veronica Mars... she's pretty hot!

_from last night's GG_


----------



## jsmeeker

not leering


not leering


----------



## DreadPirateRob

wowza


----------



## cmontyburns

KB's a good sport. Here she is on her Instagram that morning dressed but not made up.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BPBOOZbDQpX/


----------



## jlb

jsmeeker said:


> not leering
> 
> not leering


Oh I am sure Dax doesn't mind.


----------



## jlb

BTW, new Chips trailer is out. Looks like it will be a fun movie. Oh, and, yes, KB has at least one scene in the trailer.....


----------



## Amnesia

I watched that trailer and thought it's ridiculous to think that Kristen's character would be married to that weird guy's character....then I realized who the actor is...


----------



## DevdogAZ

Clay Davis! Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeit!


----------



## Maui

I like that they said during the Golden Globe red carpet that their plans after the show was to play Settlers of Caatan and that they had a strict start time for game night. They later posted this picture.


----------



## cheesesteak

After seeing that trailer, you couldn't pay me to watch that CHiPs movie.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Maui said:


> I like that they said during the Golden Globe red carpet that their plans after the show was to play Settlers of Caatan and that they had a strict start time for game night. They later posted this picture.


Rookies. Playing the base game is so boring.


----------



## Hoffer

cheesesteak said:


> After seeing that trailer, you couldn't pay me to watch that CHiPs movie.


I didn't realize they were making this movie until I saw the trailer for it the other day. At first, I was kinda excited, since I watched the TV show as a kid. After watching the trailer, it gets a big MEH from me. I will probably watch it one day, but not until it comes to home video.


----------



## Dan203

This seems to be following the 21 Jump Street formula. Take a "serious" show from the 80s and turn it into a buddy comedy.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

I have a soft sport for dumb comedies. I'll see that for sure.


----------



## Robin

I can't believe no one posted the shot of her butt pads. I guess it's potentially NSFW, but you can google it.

She's such a slacker. I grew my own.


----------



## Drewster

cheesesteak said:


> After seeing that trailer, you couldn't pay me to watch that CHiPs movie.





Dan203 said:


> This seems to be following the 21 Jump Street formula. Take a "serious" show from the 80s and turn it into a buddy comedy.





DreadPirateRob said:


> I have a soft sport for dumb comedies. I'll see that for sure.


I get the idea they both really love that kind of cheesy comedy. If you saw Dax's "Hit and Run", it's very much in that same vein.

IMDB: Hit and Run


----------



## Ozzie72

Wait...so she's also a gamer? _swoon_


----------



## cmontyburns

You may have seen, from all over the internet and news media today, that Jimmy Kimmel told the story in his monologue last night (Monday, May 1) of his newborn son undergoing heart surgery last week. (It was a terrific talk by Kimmel.) He was out last week dealing with that, did the Monday show yesterday, and is out again for the rest of the week. He's got guest hosts filling in for him today through Friday.

All that to say that KB is guest-hosting Kimmel's show this Thursday, May 4.


----------



## Peter000

Here's Kimmel's monologue from Monday, if you haven't seen it. It gets a bit political at the end, but the story is very touching. Make sure you have some tissues handy for your teary eyes.


----------



## bicker

Peter000 said:


> Here's Kimmel's monologue from Monday, if you haven't seen it.


It's interesting how many different places this monologue gets airplay. Dr. Zahn is an alumni of a my high school; he went to school with my older brother; and so the monologue was distributed by way of the alumni association newsletter.


----------



## alpacaboy

Hey, I was browsing through podcasts and I just found:
Deadly Manners by The Paragon Collective on Apple Podcasts
> Deadly Manners is a 10 episode, dark comedy murder-mystery series set in the winter of 1954.
starring Kristen Bell as a main character named Veronica!


----------



## Robin

A link for the rest of us: Deadly Manners


----------



## cmontyburns

KB is doing an AMA on Reddit tomorrow afternoon (10/5).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915269549200621568


----------



## SteveD

Whoa mama is right!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918682112257024000


----------



## RGM1138

**** Red said:


> Whoa mama is right!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918682112257024000


As the old saying goes: I wouldn't kick her from my bed for eating crackers.


----------



## Dan203

RGM1138 said:


> As the old saying goes: I wouldn't kick her from my bed for eating crackers.


Hell I'd leave a trail of crackers to the bed if that would get her in there.


----------



## cmontyburns

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949422908417351680


----------



## MikeekiM

Anyone interested in picking up the complete 3 season series of Veronica Mars on Vudu can get it on sale for $27.99. Not sure how long this will last... I picked it up!

https://www.tivocommunity.com/commu...et-digital-copy.478600/page-332#post-11576200


----------



## Amnesia

Just watched her new Netflix movie, _Like Father_. I thought she did a great job...


----------



## mwhip

Amnesia said:


> Just watched her new Netflix movie, _Like Father_. I thought she did a great job...


You mean the movie bought and paid for by Royal Caribbean? LOL


----------



## Amnesia

idk---that definitely makes me *less* interested in going on a cruise like that---their table-mates were so intrusive...


----------



## eddyj

Amnesia said:


> idk---that definitely makes me *less* interested in going on a cruise like that---their table-mates were so intrusive...


Yes, because everything you see in a movie exactly mimics real life.


----------



## Drewster

MikeekiM said:


> Anyone interested in picking up the complete 3 season series of Veronica Mars on Vudu can get it on sale for $27.99. Not sure how long this will last... I picked it up!
> 
> https://www.tivocommunity.com/commu...et-digital-copy.478600/page-332#post-11576200


Season 1 is currently $9.99 on iTunes.


----------



## robojerk

Amnesia said:


> idk---that definitely makes me *less* interested in going on a cruise like that---their table-mates were so intrusive...


Real cruises are not like that where you suddenly become captive to the same random set of people for an entire cruise and excursions. At most you get assigned seating in a restaurant and will be stuck with the same people for meal time but that's it. You can avoid that by getting unassigned seating or just eat in the buffet.

The movie needed more characters to force the main 2 to express their emotions. I think considering Kristen Bell's character was stuck on her phone the entire time and it would alienate the father even more if he was pushy like the therapist (psychologist?) having more characters were needed and it was an easy way to do it.

And yes I agree that movie was paid entirely by Royal Caribbean Cruise line........ A step up from Carnival Cruise where it's practically a booze cruise for people who wanted to pay the least to be there and be as drunk as possible.


----------



## bicker

robojerk said:


> And yes I agree that movie was paid entirely by Royal Caribbean Cruise line........ A step up from Carnival Cruise where it's practically a booze cruise for people who wanted to pay the least to be there and be as drunk as possible.


The booziness of a cruise seems to be driven by the *length* of the cruise more than the cruise line. Carnival has a much larger percentage of short cruises from Florida and the Gulf Coast than Royal Caribbean, so that fosters the reputation to which you referred. I recently went on a _*full week*_ cruise on Carnival, and while the passengers were more friendly and the atmosphere was a _bit _more "festive" than on Royal Caribbean, it was nothing compared to the really short cruises on Carnival.


----------



## DevdogAZ

bicker said:


> The booziness of a cruise seems to be driven by the *length* of the cruise more than the cruise line. Carnival has a much larger percentage of short cruises from Florida and the Gulf Coast than Royal Caribbean, so that fosters the reputation to which you referred. I recently went on a _*full week*_ cruise on Carnival, and while the passengers were more friendly and the atmosphere was a _bit _more "festive" than on Royal Caribbean, it was nothing compared to the really short cruises on Carnival.


I think it also has to do with cost. Carnival is generally cheaper, so the people for whom the primary goal of the cruise is to eat and drink as much as possible will generally choose Carnival. As you get into cruises of 5+ days, the cost can get pretty significant on any cruise line, weeding out those who are only looking to indulge in food and drink and becoming more attractive to those who place more value on the other aspects.


----------



## MikeCC

Here.

Let's abandon all this off topic discussion of cruises.

KB is, in fact, hot.

Right?

What... you in the back, you aren't sure? Well take a look:


----------



## Drewster

Where/when are these from? I'd guess that second one is pre-kids.


----------



## MikeCC

I'm not sure who took the photos, or when, but I found them when this thread devolved into discussions of drunken cruise lines instead of her hotness. I did a Google search for KB photos.


----------



## cmontyburns

KB is obviously quite attractive physically, but for me it's that she's hot on the inside.


----------



## Azlen

Looks like there is going to be another season on Hulu.

'Veronica Mars' Revival Series Near Deal At Hulu With Kristen Bell Reprising Role


----------



## zalusky

Azlen said:


> Looks like there is going to be another season on Hulu.
> 
> 'Veronica Mars' Revival Series Near Deal At Hulu With Kristen Bell Reprising Role


Oh man - I have been holding subscribing to Hulu. UMF.


----------



## Amnesia

I just subscribed this morning (before the news came out). Coincidence? I think not...


----------



## Robin

Amnesia said:


> I just subscribed this morning (before the news came out). Coincidence? I think not...


I appreciate your service to our country.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Azlen said:


> Looks like there is going to be another season on Hulu.
> 
> 'Veronica Mars' Revival Series Near Deal At Hulu With Kristen Bell Reprising Role


That's great news! I had no idea anything like that was even being discussed.

I never saw the movie. I wonder if this new series will be viewed as continuing after the movie, or if the movie will kind of be forgotten in the canon.


----------



## zalusky

I think it’s time to drop my Netflix dvd service and go Hulu.


----------



## cmontyburns

All the evidence says we are living in the Bad Place, but this possible miracle makes me wonder. 

What a great fringe benefit of The Good Place only doing 13-episode seasons. Plenty of time for KB to do projects like this, too. 

I can't imagine anyone, least of all KB, would want to go ahead with this without Rob involved, but I'm relieved anyway to see that he's attached. Great timing for him, too, as he (and Diane Ruggiero) are heading into their last season on iZombie. I know he's working on other projects, too, but presumably that show ending will enable him to be heavily involved in this revival, assuming it goes forward.

I know that one's interest in these revivals depends a lot on their interest in the original show -- I was happy to get more Gilmore Girls; I don't understand why Will & Grace needed to return -- but notwithstanding that, I think VM is really well-suited for this. That world and those characters never felt fully explored in the show's three seasons, and I think the movie (despite a few flaws) showed how much tread is left on the tires. 

Hard to believe the Kickstarter campaign was four years ago already. Boy that was fun. I'm ready to feel that anticipation again. Get it done, Hulu.


----------



## cmontyburns

DevdogAZ said:


> I never saw the movie. I wonder if this new series will be viewed as continuing after the movie, or if the movie will kind of be forgotten in the canon.


I would say the movie and the two books as well (which pick up where the movie left off) absolutely are part of the show's timeline and will be honored.


----------



## DevdogAZ

cmontyburns said:


> All the evidence says we are living in the Bad Place, but this possible miracle makes me wonder.
> 
> What a great fringe benefit of The Good Place only doing 13-episode seasons. Plenty of time for KB to do projects like this, too.
> 
> I can't imagine anyone, least of all KB, would want to go ahead with this without Rob involved, but I'm relieved anyway to see that he's attached. Great timing for him, too, as he (and Diane Ruggiero) are heading into their last season on iZombie. I know he's working on other projects, too, but presumably that show ending will enable him to be heavily involved in this revival, assuming it goes forward.
> 
> I know that one's interest in these revivals depends a lot on their interest in the original show -- I was happy to get more Gilmore Girls; I don't understand why Will & Grace needed to return -- but notwithstanding that, I think VM is really well-suited for this. That world and those characters never felt fully explored in the show's three seasons, and I think the movie (despite a few flaws) showed how much tread is left on the tires.
> 
> Hard to believe the Kickstarter campaign was four years ago already. Boy that was fun. I'm ready to feel that anticipation again. Get it done, Hulu.


I would think that Rob Thomas would have to be involved. Isn't he the creator? Unless he sold his rights to the IP, I don't know how they'd be able to do a revival of the show without his approval.


----------



## Amnesia

The article linked above mentions that he *is* involved...


----------



## DevdogAZ

Amnesia said:


> The article linked above mentions that he *is* involved...


Right. I'm just surprised that cmonty would say that he's relieved to see that Rob is attached. I'm saying that I don't see how the project would be possible if he weren't.


----------



## Drewster

Technically WB owns the show and characters. They could proceed without him if they wanted to. Practically speaking they’re unlikely to see an upside in pursuing something without the creator, and without the core cast already under contract, knowing that the core cast is unlikely to sign on without him... so that’s pretty unlikely.

But if you have an eager creator, and an eager cast, and can ink a profitable distribution method...


----------



## cmontyburns

Drewster said:


> Technically WB owns the show and characters. They could proceed without him if they wanted to.


Right. As I said and you did as well, highly unlikely anybody would make that choice, though it is within their right. Main reason I made the comment was that the headlines all mention KB and not (that I've seen) Rob. He's as critical to it as she is (in my view) so his name is the first thing I looked for in the article.


----------



## dtle

I know this is a long thread, but I did a search on "FBI" but cannot find this video posted yet. It's teaser for the canceled VM: FBI Years.


----------



## Drewster

Of memory serves that was filmed in effort to sell a fourth season. Obviously it didn't sell.

There's a fun nod to it in the movie.


----------



## gweempose

I haven't watched that FBI thing in a long time. I completely forgot Walton Goggins was in it.


----------



## LoadStar

IIRC, that video was also included on the Season 3 box set.


----------



## jlb

MikeCC said:


> Here.
> 
> Let's abandon all this off topic discussion of cruises.
> 
> KB is, in fact, hot.
> 
> Right?
> 
> What... you in the back, you aren't sure? Well take a look:


Thank you.


----------



## Drewster

Get ready, marshmallows!



> 'Veronica Mars' Revival at Hulu Is Officially a Go




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042816552796487680


----------



## Robin

That's amazing. I knew it was a possibility but was trying not to get too excited. 

#1 on the to do list: get the (big) kids up to speed on VM so we can watch the new eps together as they air.


----------



## Robin

A few more details: 'Veronica Mars' revival coming to Hulu - CNN

Bell will star. There will be eight episodes.


----------



## Drewster

The plot sounds vaguely similar to the first VM novel.


----------



## cmontyburns

I am so down for this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042859027938471936


----------



## cmontyburns

Drewster said:


> The plot sounds vaguely similar to the first VM novel.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042870470272380929


----------



## cmontyburns

It occurs to me that I never finished reading Mr. Kiss and Tell for some reason. Better put that back on the list.


----------



## zalusky

They say limited series. Does this mean one and done or does it mean if its successful maybe more.


----------



## jsmeeker

zalusky said:


> They say limited series. Does this mean one and done or does it mean if its successful maybe more.


Usually means it's planned to be "one and done"


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

But I think "If it's successful maybe more" is a given in just about any situation.


----------



## Drewster

Unless it's a multi-season order, it's anticipated to be "one and done". If they want another one later, then that's great too.


----------



## jsmeeker

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But I think "If it's successful maybe more" is a given in just about any situation.


maybe they do it like "true detective" or "Fargo"


----------



## madscientist

Argh. Why Hulu? I guess no matter what they pick someone will be unhappy. But it shouldn't be me dammit!


----------



## Peter000

I'm glad because, y'know, that Veronica Mars is pretty hot.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Peter000 said:


> I'm glad because, y'know, that Veronica Mars is pretty hot.


You know, I think I've heard that somewhere...


----------



## Bierboy

But we haven't SEEN it recently...


----------



## smak

jsmeeker said:


> Usually means it's planned to be "one and done"


I think it could equally just mean, a shorter series length. The Sinner is tagged as a limited series, and they are on season 2.


----------



## bicker

Well, yes, though in many ways it was a second "Season 1". The two seasons were truly separate from each other.


----------



## Hcour

Currently re-watching VM season 1 on Hulu in preparation for the new season.

I must say, that Veronica Mars... she's pretty hot.


----------



## Dawghows

We're doing a re-watch, too. Such a good show. Amazing how much we've forgotten.


----------



## eddyj

Just started my re-watch, before the new stuff hits. I always forget how much I enjoy this series.


----------



## stevel

In 'Veronica Mars,' a Gumshoe Grows Up



> Weighing the commitment, Bell recalled asking herself, "Do I want a world where my daughters know she exists? Or do I think there's enough out there for them to look to?"
> 
> "I didn't," she said. "And I thought, yeah, I have to do it."
> 
> And - "this is going to sound so corny," Bell added - she still needs "Veronica Mars" in her life, even after all this time and all her success. The show gives her a place to put both her anger at a world that is still unequal and unjust, and her faith that individuals and communities can make it better.


----------



## LoadStar

I'm partway through season 1. I was hoping to do a full rewatch of the series before the new season began, but that doesn't seem likely at this point.


----------



## Mabes

Just finished season 3. The good ole days when the made 20 EPs of shows. That is why I'm going backward, didn't think I could watch 60 hours before watching the new one. So I guess they expected to have another season, certainly nothing was tied up nicely. Does the movie pick up after the series? Do I need to see that before watching the (only!) 8 new eps.

I read something recentley, Kristen Bell says she will keep playing Veronica as long as people are interested.

That Kristen Bell, she's pretty cool.

Episode 951 - Kristen Bell

ETA- just realized this thread is 14 years old. A few recent responses above, but I think there is another more current thread. My increasingly unreliable memory tells me so.


----------



## the928guy

Mabes said:


> ETA- just realized this thread is 14 years old. A few recent responses above, but I think there is another more current thread. My increasingly unreliable memory tells me so.


There are newer threads, but there are not better threads.

That Veronica Mars...she's pretty hot.


----------



## LoadStar

Mabes said:


> Does the movie pick up after the series?


The movie picks up 9 years after the show ends, yes.


Mabes said:


> Do I need to see that before watching the (only!) 8 new eps.


I obviously don't have any inside info on the new season, but I'm going to guess that the movie won't be required viewing _per se_. I'm going to assume they'll have some very quick expository dialogue to summarize certain key pieces of information from the movie.

That said, I'd still try and watch the movie if you can, as it'll better explain what happened between the original run of episodes and now, and how certain characters came to be where/how they are.


----------



## Mabes

the928guy said:


> There are newer threads, but there are not better threads.
> 
> That Veronica Mars...she's pretty hot.


So this is the marshmallow thread? The true thread?


----------



## Frylock

In rewatching VM recently, I was amazed how many big stars (big today, not necessarily then) appeared in the show! Most of the special person of the week seem to have moved on to do something big since being on the show. Shows you how good Rob Thomas was at casting...


----------



## madscientist

Signed up for my free month of Hulu last week in prep for the S4 drop. Gotta say, the Hulu app still sucks compared to Netflix.

Just finished S1 rewatch last night... still great obviously!

I laughed a lot at the dialog between Mac and the other tech student in S01E18 (won't give away plots on this thread) where he was saying how great Ubuntu was, referring to Warty Warthog (!!) and they got into an argument about font scaling... ah, those were the days!

We'll see how far I get before the 26th...


----------



## MikeekiM




----------



## Amnesia

MikeekiM said:


>


Pretty hot...but not too bright...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Or, bright enough to have a little fun...


----------



## bicker

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Or, bright enough to have a little fun...


...and a little money.


----------



## mwhip




----------



## Howie

Mine are bigger (and flabbier).


----------



## cmontyburns

For those who aren't aware, KB (well, KB's voice) is starring in a new animated musical series on Apple TV+ called Central Park. I started a thread here for anyone who wants to chat about it. It's KB! Singing! Need I say more?

Central Park on Apple TV+ (spoilers for season one)


----------



## MikeekiM

I am rewatching Veronica Mars with my daughter and my interest has been re-invigorated in the series and its characters...

Can anyone tell me if the 2014 series "Play It Again, Dick" is worth my time?


----------



## Amnesia

IMO, it's not. It's basically Ryan Hansen playing a fictionalized version of himself (that is almost as dim-witted and self-absorbed as his Dick Casablancas character). Kirsten Bell and Rose McIver play small roles, as do a number of other _VM_ actors.


----------



## TriBruin

Amnesia said:


> Kirsten Bell and Rose McIver play small roles, as do a number of other _VM_ actors.


KB and Rose McIver in the same show? That is something.


----------



## MikeekiM

The entire season can be had for $6.99 on iTunes or Amazon Prime...


----------



## cmontyburns

cmontyburns said:


> For those who aren't aware, KB (well, KB's voice) is starring in a new animated musical series on Apple TV+ called Central Park. I started a thread here for anyone who wants to chat about it. It's KB! Singing! Need I say more?
> 
> Central Park on Apple TV+ (spoilers for season one)




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275946629967736832


----------



## Wil

This has been interpreted, thankfully narrowly, that she/they are saying that Black people/POC/mixed background people somehow _necessarily_ have an identifiably non-White voice characteristic, and that itself is a racist POV on their part. But that's not what she/they are saying at all.

It's about a missed opportunity; they didn't immediately see that, and now they do and they're making a change. It's not a big deal; the original casting wasn't racist and the subsequent taking advantage of an opportunity isn't racist either.


----------



## jlb

XOXO


----------



## smak

Wil said:


> This has been interpreted, thankfully narrowly, that she/they are saying that Black people/POC/mixed background people somehow _necessarily_ have an identifiably non-White voice characteristic, and that itself is a racist POV on their part. But that's not what she/they are saying at all.
> 
> It's about a missed opportunity; they didn't immediately see that, and now they do and they're making a change. It's not a big deal; the original casting wasn't racist and the subsequent taking advantage of an opportunity isn't racist either.


Well, are there stats on black voice over artists portraying white people, vs the opposite. Because if it's what I think they are it's a little racist.

-smak-


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

smak said:


> Well, are there stats on black voice over artists portraying white people, vs the opposite. Because if it's what I think they are it's a little racist.
> 
> -smak-


Mark Evanier is (among many other things) an animation director who hires voice actors. He thinks this is a good idea that he's afraid might backfire...

Casting Call


----------



## gchance

Ok... I've been away from TCF for a while. Kudos to everyone keeping this thread alive.


----------



## dswallow

It's going to get crazy for a few years with people believing statistics means that any narrow subset of people should statistically match the racial makeup of the larger population.


----------



## smak

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Mark Evanier is (among many other things) an animation director who hires voice actors. He thinks this is a good idea that he's afraid might backfire...
> 
> Casting Call


I wonder when the usual crowd will notice who voices the main character, and cries hypocrisy.

-smak-


----------



## ej42137

I saw today that Jason Momoa is being touted for the voice role of Frosty the Snowman.


----------



## Robin

Kristen Bell To Star In 'The Woman In The House' For Netflix - Deadline


----------



## jr461

Robin said:


> Kristen Bell To Star In 'The Woman In The House' For Netflix - Deadline


I'd try it. Sounds a bit Rear Window-ish from the brief synopsis (broken heart instead of broken leg ).


----------



## cmontyburns

KB takes the occasional strictly commercial project (such as Bad Moms) that may or may not be to anyone's taste, but when she's a little more targeted in her choices she almost always hits a bullseye. If she picked this, it's almost certain to be good.


----------



## Amnesia

And Marti Noxon's involved---that's another good sign...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Kristen Bell was 25 when this thread started.

And she's still pretty hot at 40...


----------



## jlb

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Kristen Bell was 25 when this thread started.
> 
> And she's still pretty hot at 40...


Yes she is.

And OMG I cannot believe this thread is 15 years old. Anyone know if she's aware of the appreciation thread.


----------



## dtle

Thread OP hasn't even logged in for more than 6 years.


----------



## Robin

Kristen Bell Jonathan Groff Molly And The Moon Carter Bays Craig Thomas - Deadline


----------



## MikeekiM

Robin said:


> Kristen Bell Jonathan Groff Molly And The Moon Carter Bays Craig Thomas - Deadline


What does "AFM" stand for in "Hot AFM Package"?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

American Film Market...basically a trade convention to market upcoming movies.


----------

